# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  I dalje goli... pred djecom

## BusyBee

Nastavak ovog topica.

Drzimo se teme - skrivate li vlastitu golotinju pred djecom?

----------


## antik

> antik sori ali nik ti je unisex


ovaj antik. muški rod
a ne ova ili ovo antik.

ok
sam hoću reći da ima i tata na Rodi.

nego mene je šokiralo kad mi je majka jednom rekla da tatu nikad nije vidjela golog, niti on nju, 
oni su se seksali stalno u mraku znači.
i nikad mi nisu govorili o spolnosti i seksualnosti. sram ih je bilo.
a otac mi je liječnik.
danas su se i oni pronijenili glede toga.
a i vide da ja svoju bebu drugačije odgajam.
da sam liberalniji.

----------


## antik

> Nastavak ovog topica.
> 
> Drzimo se teme - skrivate li vlastitu golotinju pred djecom?


ne skrivamo!

----------


## maria71

a otkud da ja znam jel ti pobjeglo a u antika kad si se registrirao...

stay cool and beautiful

----------


## maria71

polako učimo da mama kaka sama

----------


## Sun

> nego mene je šokiralo kad mi je majka jednom rekla da tatu nikad nije vidjela golog, niti on nju, 
> oni su se seksali stalno u mraku znači.
> i nikad mi nisu govorili o spolnosti i seksualnosti. sram ih je bilo.
> a otac mi je liječnik.
> danas su se i oni pronijenili glede toga.
> a i vide da ja svoju bebu drugačije odgajam.
> da sam liberalniji.



heh ovo mi je baš zanimljivo.
znači takav odgoj je rezultirao time da ti svoje dijete želiš odgajat malo liberalnije.. 
Kako je sramežljivost tvojih djelovala na tebe kad si bio u onim nekim nježnim godinama? Jesi i ti bio sramežljiv?
 :Grin:

----------


## miha

nema skrivanja ni zatvorenih vrata na wc-u - ulazi mi u kadu i kad se tuširam...

----------


## Iva

Nikad se nisam skrivala pred njima, MM je nekad dok mu nisam objasnila da to bas i nije pametno jer bi to moglo imati negativne posljedice na Gabrijela - i prestao je - sad ga Gabrek tu i tamo zna nacrtati sa pimpekom i najnormalnije odgovori da je to tata i da on ima pimpek. Bez smijuljenja ili nelagode - i to mi je super.

Ja nisam odrasla sa ocem, samo sa mamom i ona se isto tako i predamnom i bratom skidala i presvlacila i moje misljenje je da smo zahvaljujuci tome razvili jedan zdrav odnos prema golotinji i seksualnosti....

----------


## antik

> antik prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> nego mene je šokiralo kad mi je majka jednom rekla da tatu nikad nije vidjela golog, niti on nju, 
> oni su se seksali stalno u mraku znači.
> i nikad mi nisu govorili o spolnosti i seksualnosti. sram ih je bilo.
> a otac mi je liječnik.
> danas su se i oni pronijenili glede toga.
> ...


hipersramežljiv
crvenil se ko paprika  konstantno

----------


## maria71

eh da pošto ne volim dociranje  :Grin:  


ne uči učiteljicu  :Wink:  
off topic

antik, na forumu piše i perun,a vidi vraga piše o sebi u ženskom rodu....

----------


## Trina

Ovo što Antik kaže da njegovu mamu tata nikad nije vidio golu uopće nije rijetkost.Nedavno,u jednom neobaveznom razgovoru nas nekoliko žena (prosjek godina,manje od 30)čula sam istu stvar,puno njih se nikad ne skidaju gole pred  mužem.I seksaju se u mrklom mraku.Sve zbog vlastitih kompleksa.Meni je to bilo :shock:  :shock: ,mislila sam da smo te stvari ostavile u pretprošlom stoljeću.

----------


## zebra

kako se uopće mogu seksat s ljudima pred kojima im se sram skinut? a kamoli brak?!   :Laughing:  
ni mi se ništ previše ne skrivamo. Kad se treba presvući, presvućemo se, kad smo zaboravili veš si poniijet u kupaonu, proletimo golišavi. normalni smo si i goli. ne mogu si zamislit drukčije. i kod mene doma je bilo tako, nitko nije radio parade od golotinje, ali ako se naletilo nekom golišavom - no big dil. 
kakamo na solo.  zvjerko bi isto, uvijek si zatvori vrata od wc-a. al on je još na pokušajima.

----------


## irenask

> polako učimo da mama kaka sama


ha ha, i kod nas je tako

mm je imao malu zadršku oko toga i ideje o zajedničkom kupanju s kupaćima na kaj sam ja   :Laughing:  , ali skroz smo slobodni svi

kod mene doma je to uvijek tak bilo i uvijek mi je bilo čudno kak se ljudi srame i zaključavaju, normalno mi je da nema nekog srama pa ja svoje  roditelje i brata nikad nisam doživjela kao seksualni objekt

----------


## Loryblue

> polako učimo da mama kaka sama


i mi, ali nam ne ide baš najbolje.  :Grin:  
tata već nema ovih problema jer maloj njegova probava i fizološke potrebe ipak nisu toliko zanimljive ko moje.

a ja sanjam dan kad ću moć sama sidit na wc školjki bez njenog zagledanja od nazad šta se radi  :Grin:  

btw, golotinju ne skrivamo. ako je vidi, dobro je vidila.
ali ne trčimo po kući baš gologuzi i na "izvolte" njenom pogledu.

----------


## Ivana2

Da bih napisala o našem ponašanju pred M. počet ću od sebe.
Moji roditelji bili su nudisti. Mi smo od jutra do mraka visili po hridinama. Nisam razvila nikakav sram prema golotinji i iako ja sad kad sam odrasla nisam nudist, ne sramim se svog tijela - ni celulita, ni spuštenih sisa, a nemam niti osjećaj gadljivosti prema nesavršenostima tuđih golotinja. Mislim da to mogu zahvaliti tom nudističkom razdoblju.
Sada nisam nudist jer je MM konzervativan i ljubomoran, a kako je život pun kompromisa, ja sam se odrekla nudizma - zapravo mi to i nije neki životni faktor.
Što se M. (8) tiče, nikad se nisam skrivala i nikad nisam golotinji pridavala neko posebno značenje, za razliku od MM koji ni u ludilu ne želi da ga M vidi golog. Rezultat je taj da se M. očito ne srami, ali je shvatio da se neki ljudi srame i da ih golotinja uznemirava. Eto, on vidi dva različita stava o tome pa može sam prosuditi gdje on sebe nalazi u svemu tome.
Želim dodati da se ja ne šećem nepotrebno i bezrazložno gola po stanu, zapravo uopće ne šećem gola - dakle samo u kupaonici i presvlačenje preko dana.

----------


## Felix

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> eh, ti strucnjaci... 
> 
> jedna mi stvar bas nije jasna. kako su ljudi dosad zivjeli? vise generacija prosirene obitelji, svi u istoj kucici od jedne jedine prostorije? buduci da su radjali djecu, i to dosta djece, rekao bi covjek da je bilo i seksa... pitam se gdje se dogadjao taj seks.  o presvlacenju da i ne govorim. i jesu li sve prijasnje generacije imale teskoca u emocionalnom i seksualnom razvoju, te bili traumatizirani?
> 
> 
> 1. I svoju struku tako potcjenjuješ?


ne, ali ne zivim u iluziji da su psihologija i medicina *egzaktne* znanosti. puno je razlicitih strucnjaka, svaki ima svoje misljenje, a fala bogu svaki od nas ce slusati onog cije misljenje mu najbolje odgovara.
da se radi o matematici, gdje je 2+2 uvijek 4, ne bi ni otvarali topice jer se ne bi imalo o cemu raspravljati.
ovaj moj komentar se odnosio na to da cesto citiramo misljenja strucnjaka kao jedinu i nepovredivu istinu, a u stvarnosti se radi samo o teoriji, popracenoj nesto dokaza, ali nikako ne o aksiomu.





> Zdenka2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 2. Živjeli su drugačije - prošetaj malo po eko selima pa ćeš vidjeti da nisu imali samo jednu prostoriju - postojala je mala odvojena sobica za mladi par. Drugi su to radili ispod deke dok su im djeca spavala u kuhinji na peći ili po vani, na sjenicima, livadama, šumarcima. Kad su se prali zatvarali su se u posebnu prostoriju. 
> U gradovima, u bogatijim kućama, imali su posebne sobe i krevete - kutije, dakle, krevete koji su se mogli zatvoriti, zbog topline i zbog intimnosti. Za pranje je vrijedilo isto kao i kod sirotinje. Uostalom, veći dio godine svi su to radili u odjeći, zbog hladnoće. 
> Baš je nedavno izašla jedna zgodna knjiga koja govori i o tim temama: Sarti, Raffaella, Živjeti u kući: stanovanje, prehrana i odijevanje u novovjekovnoj Europi: (1500.-1800.). Zagreb: Ibis grafika, 2006. 
> U svakoj situaciji može se sačuvati intima i privatnost, samo ako se to želi.
> 
> 
> ...


fala na komplimentu. velo misto nisam gledala, ali znam da siromasniji sloj (barem neki) sigurno nije imao (sad govorim o duzem vremenskom razdoblju - sve do starog egipta - i oni su se seksali, zar ne?) odvojene prostorije u kuci. kako sad zive 'nerazvijeni' narodi? u kolibicama od blata i pruca, satorima... kako zive (ili su zivjeli) eskimi? otrcali pod obliznje drvo na santi leda, da ne bi djeca dozivjela sok vidjevsi roditelje u groznom i odvratnom cinu? ma da su i imali paravan, tesko da moze sakriti zvukove.

bila sam s prijateljem na jednom nasem otoku. pokraj nove kuce u kojoj smo bili je kucica stara bar 100 godina, u kojoj mu je odrastao otac. jedna prostorija, jedna vrata, nekoliko malih prozorcica. otac (godiste '39), kaze da su unutra zivjeli njih petnaestak, clanovi prosirene obitelji od nekoliko generacije. kad sam pitala kako su spavali (ne kuzim ni kako su stali svi unutra, a kamoli da su imali odvojene spavaonice) rekao je u sali: grupni seks!  :Laughing:  

kako smo mm i ja nudisti, rado posjecujemo nudisticke kampove. takvi kampovi su obicno obiteljski (muskim samcima je ulaz najcesce zabranjen) i redovno smo vidjali oko sebe satore sa parovima i njihovom djecom. svi goli. 

imam prijateljicu koja je s roditeljima svake godine ljetovala u nudistickom kampu, i gle cuda, potpuno je normalna osoba, nit pretjerano sramezljiva, nit je imalo egzibionisticki orijentirana. naprosto, golotinja joj ne predstavlja bauk, niti njenih roditelja, niti inace. tako zelim odgojiti i svoju djecu, i radujem se tome.  :Smile:

----------


## Foška

Nekad puno ljudi i nije znalo plivati, iako su živjeli relativno blizu mora (5km). I nisu ni odlazili na more (na "plažu") samo se toćat, na žalost.

Od onih koji su znali plivati i živjeli u selima uza samu obalu, npr. moja prababa i baba su se (po pričama) kupale u kombinelima ili mudante+ređipet. Kasnije (50-ih godina), fotke prikazuju moje pretke u kupaćim gaćama, odnosno dvodjelnim kostimima. Ovi moji se nisu kupali goli pred svojom djecom, iako, poznavajući ih, vjerujem da se jesu goli kupali u moru kad su bili sami    :Grin:

----------


## Arwen

hmm koja rasprava
a mislila sam da je to nešto normalno i da se u biti nema o čemu raspravljati   :Grin:  

nisam nudista i ne šetam po susjedstvu gola,ali ako san se kupala a ostala
mi odjeća u sobi prošetam se ne dramim oko toga
kupao se sa mnom u kadi kada je htio a već odavno ne želi jer mu smetam,on sada pliva i roni i usput okupa cijelu kupaonu
wc se kod nas ne zaključava i ako nekome nešto treba uđe,nije baš da
čekamo da netko ode u wc pa onda svi za njim ali ako se dogodi pa šta
ima skoro godina kako A neda da netko bude u wc kada i on i to poštujem
isto kad kažem mama kaki pobjegne i viče ajme smrdi
pa kad mi  i uleti u wc dok se tuširam dođe jer mi nešto želi reći a ne zato
da me gleda,nekad poričamo a nekad mu kažem da pričeka i sve ok

nismo se nikada sexali dok je i on bio u sobi jer se ja nebi mogla opustiti

----------


## Mony

Kod nas nema pravila - ako se prosecemo goli, ne pretrcavamo sobom drzeci rukom neke dijelove tijela pokrivene   :Laughing:  , ponekad smo goli i neko dulje vrijeme, vrlo cesto smo samo u gacama po stanu, a ponekad i obuceni.  :Smile:  
Zasad nemamo namjeru biti drukciji.
Ne znam do koje dobi maloga cu/cemo se osjecati tako opusteno  :? 
Jer nekak vec sada mislim da ja necu stalno.

Sto se WC-a tice, pocela sam se doslovno zakljucavati, jer fakat hocu imati malo mira, a ne i onda odgovarati na pitanja tipa zasto je kada bijela   :Smile:  
MM-u to jos nije dozlogrdilo, a neki dan je mali usao u WC, sjeo tati na koljeno, laptop su postavili na kosaru za rublje i slusali muziku   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  

Moj je moto da nije bas dobro ni u cemu pretjerivati.
Zato i ne znam do kada cu se osjecati OK biti gola pred malenim. No, ne razmisljam o tome. Prilagodjavat cemo se postepeno, bude li potrebe za promjenama.  :Smile:  


I samo da jos nadodam kako puno toga mogu razumijeti, al ovo mi je  :shock: , ali i   :Laughing:    :



> Nedavno,u jednom neobaveznom razgovoru nas nekoliko žena (prosjek godina,manje od 30)čula sam istu stvar,puno njih se nikad ne skidaju gole pred mužem.I seksaju se u mrklom mraku.Sve zbog vlastitih kompleksa.

----------


## Davor

Smatram da je sasvim OK što izvan nudističke plaže ne hodam gol pred tuđom djecom.

----------


## Felix

> Smatram da je sasvim OK što izvan nudističke plaže ne hodam gol pred tuđom djecom.


  :Laughing:  
 :Laughing:  potpis

----------


## M&T

> znam da siromasniji sloj (barem neki) sigurno nije imao (sad govorim o duzem vremenskom razdoblju - sve do starog egipta - i oni su se seksali, zar ne?) odvojene prostorije u kuci. kako sad zive 'nerazvijeni' narodi? u kolibicama od blata i pruca, satorima... kako zive (ili su zivjeli) eskimi? otrcali pod obliznje drvo na santi leda, da ne bi djeca dozivjela sok vidjevsi roditelje u groznom i odvratnom cinu? ma da su i imali paravan, tesko da moze sakriti zvukove.


draga moja Felix, s obzirom da si strahovito uporna, ja odustajem od daljnje rasprave  :Grin:  
ok, ti slobodno se i seksaj pred očima svog djeteta kad već toliko to opravdavaš i braniš te stavove i tražiš primjerke i sl., a ja ti obećavam da neću imati ništa protiv   :Love:

----------


## Felix

to bas i necu raditi ali drago mi je sto imam tvoj blagoslov  :Wink:   :Love:

----------


## zecov

M&T.....zar ti zbilja *nikada* nisi vidjela roditelje gole???? pri tome ne mislim da si ih gledala u kakvom sexualnom činu(jer sam uvjeren da nitko normalan ne bi svjesno tak nekaj priuštio svojem djetetu) već ono dok skoče iz kupaone do sobe da se obuku

----------


## Trina

> M&T.....zar ti zbilja *nikada* nisi vidjela roditelje gole???? pri tome ne mislim da si ih gledala u kakvom sexualnom činu(jer sam uvjeren da nitko normalan ne bi svjesno tak nekaj priuštio svojem djetetu) već ono dok skoče iz kupaone do sobe da se obuku


Ne kužim,zar je to čudno?Znači nije normalno ako nam se roditelji nisu goli šetali po kući?

----------


## lavache

nepojmljivo mi je sramiti se vlastitog tijela. doduše, nije da ne razumijem, ali...

golo tijelo je najprirodnija moguća stvar i ne znači isključivo sexualnost.
gotovo sam sigurna da se nećemo skrivati pred djetetom.
uostalom, tako će na vrijeme naučiti osnovne razlike, kao i prihvaćanje drugih tijela kao različitih i normalnih.

----------


## Janoccka

Ovo




> dok skoče iz kupaone do sobe da se obuku


i ovo 




> nije normalno ako nam se roditelji nisu goli šetali po kući?


su meni sasvim 2 različite situacije!

Ne šetkam se gola, ali da čujem dijete da zaplače istrčala bi iz kupaone bez gaća u roku odmah  8)

----------


## Trina

Pa dobro,jeli kome palo napamet da se dijete počne sramiti golih roditelja?Ili su moja djeca jedina?

----------


## lavache

pa i to je normalna faza... da se srame.

ali će lijepše proći ako je u određenom dijelu svog života imalo iskustvo ''slobodnog ''ponašanja.

naravno, ne mislim tu na golo čitanje novina, sjedenje za kompom ili kuhanja, ali normalno izlaženje iz kupaone i ne rađenje drame ako nam ulete u kupaonu i vide rit (oni ili netko drugi) čisto je dovoljna poruka...

----------


## Ancica

Pa pocnu se sramiti u odredenoj dobi, to je normalno i to treba postivati (u okviru mogucnosti).

Moji su si poceli skriveno presvlaciti gace, dosli u tu fazu, al ne pokazuju jos nikakve znakove nelagode na moja gola putovanja od spavace sobe do kupaone i nazad, ili golotinju dok spavam. Pretpostavljam da hoce jednog dana, i tada cu postivati njihovu nelagodu.

----------


## Trina

Mi smo pokušali djecu odgajati u slobodnijem duhu ali smo shvatili koliku moć ima okolina tako da moja djeca od 6 i 4,5 srame skinuti jedni pred drugima.

----------


## MalaSirena

> Mi smo pokušali djecu odgajati u slobodnijem duhu ali smo shvatili koliku moć ima okolina tako da moja djeca od 6 i 4,5 srame skinuti jedni pred drugima.


Lupam bezvzeze, ali ne bih rekla da je do okoline, nego vjerojatno do godina  :?

----------


## lavache

to ti nema veze sa okolinom, nego sa normalnim razvojem.

sjećam se da smo brat i ja ko klinci sa 4 i 6 godina išli na nudističku i tamo smo bili jedini obučeni   :Grin:  
to je normalno...

----------


## Zdenka2

Mislim da je to stvar psihološkog razvoja djeteta. Djeca postaju svjesnija sebe, više nisu toliko ovisna o roditeljima, imaju više potrebe za samostalnošću, a to uključuje i potrebu za prostorom vlastite intime.

----------


## Ancica

> Mi smo pokušali djecu odgajati u slobodnijem duhu ali smo shvatili koliku moć ima okolina tako da moja djeca od 6 i 4,5 srame skinuti jedni pred drugima.


Moji su isto toliko stari i vidis u mom gornjem postu da su u istoj fazi. To je normalno.

----------


## a zakaj

moze biti i do okoline.
mi smo antunu jos proslo ljeto mokre kupace presvlacili na plazi, bez zakrivanja, i nije mu palo na pamet sramiti se toga, dok nije vidio da njegovog frenda roditelji presvlace tako da ga zakriju rucnikom. Onda se odjednom i on poceo jako sramiti.

----------


## M&T

> M&T.....zar ti zbilja *nikada* nisi vidjela roditelje gole???? pri tome ne mislim da si ih gledala u kakvom sexualnom činu(jer sam uvjeren da nitko normalan ne bi svjesno tak nekaj priuštio svojem djetetu) već ono dok skoče iz kupaone do sobe da se obuku


moji roditelji su nosili robu sa sobom u kupaonu pa su se tamo oblačili nakon kupanja...
zašto se treba nužno oblačiti u sobi i pretrčavati gol do nje???

----------


## mamaniki25

Mi se ne skrivamo pred djecom, naravno da se ne prešetavamo goli po stanu, ali ne pridodajemo neku važnost tome. A da nas tek vidite kada se kupamo skupa....dobro moji su godinu i pol te četiri tako da im valjda to jos uvijek nije nesto vau. To će se svremeno promijeniti, kako budu rasli toga će biti sve manje.

----------


## Davor

:Sing:  WHEN THE SAINTS COME MARCHING IN NAKED 

We are trav'ling in the footsteps
Of those who've gone before
And we'll all be reunited,
On a new and sunlit shore,

Oh, when the saints go marching in naked,
Oh, when the saints go marching in naked
Lord how I want to be in that number
When the saints go marching in naked

And when the sun begins to shine
And when the sun begins to shine
Lord, how I want to be in that number
When the sun begins to shine

Oh, when the saints go marching in naked,
Oh, when the saints go marching in naked
Lord how I want to be in that number
When the saints go marching in naked

Oh, when the trumpet sounds its call
Oh, when the trumpet sounds its call
Lord, how I want to be in that number
When the trumpet sounds its call

Oh, when the saints go marching in naked,
Oh, when the saints go marching in naked
Lord how I want to be in that number
When the saints go marching in naked

 :Klap:

----------


## mendula

> moji roditelji su nosili robu sa sobom u kupaonu pa su se tamo oblačili nakon kupanja...
> zašto se treba nužno oblačiti u sobi i pretrčavati gol do nje???


Pa ne treba se *nužno* oblačiti u sobi i pretrčavati pred djecom, ali ako zaboraviš ponijeti baš svu robu - gaćice, grudnjak, potkošulju, čarape, majicu, hlače (što se meni, i uz najbolje planiranje, često događa, kraj dvije zahtjevnice koje grakću svaka svoj zahtjev frekvencijom 60 puta u minuti), ne treba raditi predstavu od skrivanja i žonglirati dlanovima da pedantno prekriješ svaki nemoralni komadić kože.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Zdenka2

> moze biti i do okoline.
> mi smo antunu jos proslo ljeto mokre kupace presvlacili na plazi, bez zakrivanja, i nije mu palo na pamet sramiti se toga, dok nije vidio da njegovog frenda roditelji presvlace tako da ga zakriju rucnikom. Onda se odjednom i on poceo jako sramiti.


Da, sigurno - to je učenje nekih pravila u javnosti. Ali ovdje se radi o golotinji u kući. Moj M. je uvijek pravio jasnu razliku između privatnosti i javnosti. Kod kuće se nije sramio ni sebe ni nas, ali sad se počinje sramiti, ne baš previše, ali razlika se osjeća i uvjetuje promjene u našem ponašanju.

----------


## Trina

Imali su oni već ranije tu normalnu fazu srama i prošlo je.Dok im mali prijatelj nije počeo lupetati neke forice u vezi golotinje,čak i seksa :? Ja i muž objasnili smo sve što treba ali budući da se prijatelji rugaju jedni drugima zbog golotinje,njima ne pada napamet da se skinu.Eto.

----------


## mama courage

> treba raditi predstavu od skrivanja i žonglirati dlanovima da pedantno prekriješ svaki nemoralni komadić kože


pa imas veliki rucnik koji omotas oko sebe i izadjes najnormalnije iz kupatila po ostatak odjece koju si zaboravio. zar se oko svega mora napraviti problem   :Laughing: 




> naravno, ne mislim tu na golo čitanje novina, sjedenje za kompom ili kuhanja


ovo me podsjeca na scenu iz _sex i grad_, kad je muz one charlotte sjedao na njeni bezh kauch s golom guciom.    :Laughing:  




> zar ti zbilja nikada nisi vidjela roditelje gole????


ja nisam, posebice ne svog oca, niti se osjecam zakinuta za to fenomenalno iskustvo (vidjala sam ga u gacama). ako su ista nosili u kupatilo onda su to bile gac(ic)e i (u slucaju mame) grudnjak. inace, nisam ni ja stajala ko strazar ispred kupatila. bilo je situacija da su mozda i mogli izaci goli iz kupatila i otici do sobe, a da sam ja bila u nekoj skroz desetoj prostoriji. zivot nam nudi toliko alternativa, nevjerovatno.   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

p.s.




> A da nas tek vidite kada se kupamo skupa


ne kupam se zajedno s njom u kadi. nedavno smo se zajedno istusirale, jer smo dosle s puta, a bilo je kasno. al kupati - ne.

----------


## lavache

ne razumijem što je toliko grozno u 3 sekunde golog majčinog ili očevog tijela?
golo je tijelo toliko prirodno da prirodnije nemre biti, pogotovo ako je tijelo u kojem smo proveli 9 mjeseci.
naravno, nekakvo nametanje golotinje ili recimo pipkanje pred djetetom - ne, ali...

što je to toliko grozno, nemoralno, vulgarno ili neobično u golom tijelu roditelja što dijete ne bi smjelo vidjeti?

baš me to zanima...

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

he, he, da se malo našalim - ja se pred malim bebulincem pokušavam skrivati dok se tuširam, jer čim mi vidi grudi počne - prvo vrlo temperamentno izražavati svoje oduševljenje, zatim isto tako temperamentno davati do znanja da hoće pristup svojim "gan-gan", a ubrzo i protestirati, plakati itd, tako da mi je bolje da se skrijem inače ostanem s "dudom" na rubu kade, gola i mokra, dok mladi gospon radi svoj "gan-gan"   :Laughing:

----------


## Angie75

> tako da mi je bolje da se skrijem inače ostanem s "dudom" na rubu kade, gola i mokra, dok mladi gospon radi svoj "gan-gan"


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Heh...Znate li onu "ide vuk, ide vuk"?

E, takva sam ja. Za svaku sitnicu (ili ne-sitnicu) koju sam primjetila uvijek sam tražila uputnice, daljnje pretrage...Npr. kad je s 3 mjeseca počeo zabacivati glavu tijekom spavanja, odmah sam tražila uputnicu za Goljak. Od njegovog petog mjeseca idemo na kontrole, uglavnom je sve u širim okvirima normale, samo je u jednoj fazi (s oko 8 mjeseci) dosta motorički kaskao - da bi 2 tjedna kasnije doživio motorički procvat i u par dana se naučio samostalno posjedati, dizati na koljena te je propuzao (i u toj fazi prestigao mnoge vršnjake).

Na EEG-u smo, kao što sam napisala, bili i neuropedijatrica (vrhunski stručnjak) mi je rekla da je sve ok. No, za ono što ja sumnjam - ajde, napisat ću, poremećaj iz autističnog spektra - ionako nije moguće dati neku definitivnu dijagnozu prije neke 3 godine, možda i kasnije (osim, naravno, ako je riječ o nekom najtežem slučaju, ali to sam definitivno sigurna da nije). U tom je caka, što za sad odstupanja mogu biti sporadična i vidljiva samo osobi koja je non stop s njim (odnosno, meni), no isto je tako moguće da ta osoba (odnosno, ja  :Grin:  ) malo previše "brije", kako veli MD.

Linda, pitam se bi li MD bio takav kakav je da je odrastao u drugoj familiji :/ ...Navodno je kao dijete bio pravi društvenjak, nešto poput Megice...

----------


## Luna Rocco

O jesam ritard...  :Rolling Eyes:  

Krivi topic, sorry.  :Embarassed:

----------


## luce2006

> što je to toliko grozno, nemoralno, vulgarno ili neobično u golom tijelu roditelja što dijete ne bi smjelo vidjeti?
> 
> baš me to zanima...


nista, apsolutno nista. ali...
zaboravis komad robe ponit na tusiranje, pa:
-zoves muza da ti dobaci
-pokrijes se rucnikom pa usetas u sobu
-ili se jednostavno obuces pa odes u sobu

da, zivot nudi mnogo alternativa, kako kaze mc svaka cast, zeno!

davore, mislim, komentar ti je ono prva liga   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## luce2006

> što je to toliko grozno, nemoralno, vulgarno ili neobično u golom tijelu roditelja što dijete ne bi smjelo vidjeti?
> 
> baš me to zanima...


nista, apsolutno nista. ali...
zaboravis komad robe ponit na tusiranje, pa:
-zoves muza da ti dobaci
-pokrijes se rucnikom pa usetas u sobu
-ili se jednostavno obuces pa odes u sobu

da, zivot nudi mnogo alternativa, kako kaze mc svaka cast, zeno!

davore, mislim, komentar ti je ono prva liga   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## makita

> Smatram da je sasvim OK što izvan nudističke plaže ne hodam gol pred tuđom djecom.


Legendo  :Laughing:  
I ja ovako nekako..il ipak ne...obzirom da dojim na javnom mjestu...hm, kompleksna je ova golotinja...

Ovo me podsjeća na jednu scenu: spremamo se na jedan pir-dok još bijah djevojče. Obukla ja haljinu sa povećim dekolteom, a MM-u to bilo neobično. On kaže da sam gola. Ja kažem nisam. On kaže: mogu tako i ja pokrit samo vrh penisa i prošetat i reć da nisam gol. Meni je ovo samo dokaz koliko smo društveno uvjetovani što je golo, a što nije...

----------


## vertex

> pogotovo ako je tijelo u kojem smo proveli 9 mjeseci.
> baš me to zanima...


Moji su dečki prošli kroz moju vaginu pa to ne znači da ću im dati da je diraju. Iako je moja vagina jedna sasvim prirodna i uobičajena stvar. Ovakvi su mi argumenti potpuno besmisleni.

Inače, ja ne mislim da ima išta loše u golom tijelu i slažem se da nema ništa prirodnije od toga. Ne mislim je problem ako me dijete zatekne golu. Ne bi mi bio problem ni da me bilo tko drugi zatekne golu. Želim da moja djeca, kad odrastu, imaju nesputan odnos prema svom tijelu i seksualnosti. 

Ali mislim i da se liberalnost može nametati i biti djeci teška. Djeca nisu zrele osobe. Zašto je onda tako teško dozvoliti mogućnost da ne mogu u svakom periodu svog sazrijevanja biti ravnodušni na roditeljsku golotinju, a pogotovo na spolne odnose svojih roditelja? Po meni, ovdje nije problem u inhibicijama roditelja. Ja ih imam malo ili ništa. Ali svejedno mislim da je seksualnost osjetljiva tema, i da je tu otvoren prostor za mnoštvo miješanih doživljaja i emocija. A. mi je kao malo dijete htio ljubiti usne i ostala je navika da se cmoknemo u usne, jednako kao u obraz. A onda je poželio malo više istraživati, malo produljiti te poljupce, malo otvoriti usta...Ja ne mislim da bi bilo za njega dobro da sam to dozvolila, koliko god to bila normalna dječja znatiželja. Po meni je to istraživanje seksualnosti. Sve vrlo prirodno, izvire iz njega samog, ali je na meni bilo da to zaustavim. 

I još nešto, kako vi to odvajate golotinju od seksualnosti? Ja ne mislim da tu ima tako stroge granice. Ja se kupam u toplesu čim sam izvan Splita (tu sam naviku naslijedila od mame). To radim jer tako radim oduvijek, tako mi je komodno i fino i ne podnosim mokre gornje dijelove. Pa iako meni nije namjera zavoditi, sigurna sam da me ponetko uvijek gleda sa seksualnim primislima. I ja primjećujem muškarce na plaži, i nisu mi misli uvijek savršeno nevine.

----------


## M&T

> lavache prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> što je to toliko grozno, nemoralno, vulgarno ili neobično u golom tijelu roditelja što dijete ne bi smjelo vidjeti?
> 
> baš me to zanima...
> 
> 
> nista, apsolutno nista. ali...
> ...


luce sva sreća da misliš isto kao ja jer sam već počela sumnjati da bi se mogla savjetovati sa psihijatrom jel s menom sve u redu  :Rolling Eyes:  

vertex svaka čast na iskrenosti, dijelim mišljenje s tobom  :Naklon:

----------


## apricot

> luce sva sreća da misliš isto kao ja jer sam već počela sumnjati da bi se mogla savjetovati sa psihijatrom *jel s menom sve u redu*


M&T, ja stvarno ne znam da je itko na ovom topicu implicirao da sa tobom ili bilo kim drugim nešto nije u redu  :shock: 
to su samo pravila tvoje kuće koja su drugačija od mojih.

ja volim tripice.
90% forumašica povraća na samu pomisao na njih...
dragi lastane, je li sa mnom sve u redu  :?

----------


## Loryblue

> ja volim tripice.
> 90% forumašica povraća na samu pomisao na njih...
> dragi lastane, je li sa mnom sve u redu  :?


o da, sa vama je sve u redu jer je uvijek manjina u pravu i na vlasti.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
btw i ja volim tripice, ali samo sa parmezanom (i zbog te činjenice nadam se participiranju u vlasti  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

----------


## ms. ivy

loryblue, al' ponesi svoj parmezan.   :Laughing:  

evo, ja bih radije gledala apri kako gola trči iz kupaone u sobu nego jela tripice.   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

obožavam tripice

 :D

----------


## Loryblue

> loryblue, al' ponesi svoj parmezan.   
> 
> evo, ja bih radije gledala apri kako gola trči iz kupaone u sobu nego jela tripice.


cccccc, ne valja ti taktika.  :Grin:  
a šta ne bi lipo sila, stavila pun tanjur tripica sa parmezanom i jedući gledala apri kako trče gola.
sigurno bi ti bile u tek, pa bi možda i zavolila tripice (čak da ti postanu jelo no.1)  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

suze frcaju   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

matrag na temu!
golotinja! (s parmezanom ili bez njega)

----------


## M&T

> M&T, ja stvarno ne znam da je itko na ovom topicu implicirao da sa tobom ili bilo kim drugim nešto nije u redu  :shock: 
> to su samo pravila tvoje kuće koja su drugačija od mojih.


tako je, ali već su i drugi primjetili da se pojedine teme ovdje prestavljaju kao "edukativne" za djecu i tolika se rasprava razvila oko cijele teme da eto naglas razmišljam 1. jel sam ja šašava ili 2. da počnem djecu pravilno "educirati"??

hajmo onda ovako, neka završe sve rasprave i oni koji nisu odgovorili (a to žele) neka samo napišu da li su goli pred djecom-samo da ili ne!! 
i bez citiranja ikoga (pa i mene)....  :Predaja:

----------


## anki

samo da bacim malo ulja na vatru   :Grin:  

a da li se vama događa da se otuširate i onda skužite da vam se sve gaće suše na balkonu? ....a nemate vremena ići natrag u kupaonu po ručnik...  :Grin:

----------


## Trina

> lavache prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  pogotovo ako je tijelo u kojem smo proveli 9 mjeseci.
> baš me to zanima...
> 
> 
> Moji su dečki prošli kroz moju vaginu pa to ne znači da ću im dati da je diraju. Iako je moja vagina jedna sasvim prirodna i uobičajena stvar. Ovakvi su mi argumenti potpuno besmisleni.
> 
> ...


ovaj čitav post mi je genijalan i sve potpisujem!!

----------


## a zakaj

> hajmo onda ovako, neka završe sve rasprave i oni koji nisu odgovorili (a to žele) neka samo napišu da li su goli pred djecom-samo da ili ne!!


a zasto? jer ti tako kazes? 
Zasto te ova tema tako uznemirava?

----------


## Maruška

> samo da bacim malo ulja na vatru   
> 
> a da li se vama događa da se otuširate i onda skužite da vam se sve gaće suše na balkonu? ....a nemate vremena ići natrag u kupaonu po ručnik...


mi nemamo balkon... 8) 

(a ni zavjese)

----------


## anki

ni mi nemamo zastore   :Grin:  

a na balkonima rešetkice...  :Grin:

----------


## Maruška

ma nek' susjedi/prolaznici uživaju!

----------


## M&T

> M&T prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hajmo onda ovako, neka završe sve rasprave i oni koji nisu odgovorili (a to žele) neka samo napišu da li su goli pred djecom-samo da ili ne!!
> 
> 
> a zasto? jer ti tako kazes? 
> Zasto te ova tema tako uznemirava?


po čemu misliš da me uznemirava...

dapače, baš mi je zanimljiva  :Joggler:  

ok, nastavljamo po starom...puno rasprava i diskusije...tako je uostalom i zanimljivije

----------


## apricot

> hajmo onda ovako, neka završe sve rasprave i oni koji nisu odgovorili (a to žele) neka samo napišu da li su goli pred djecom-samo da ili ne!! 
> i bez citiranja ikoga (pa i mene)....


Ne znam... ja nemam otpor prema temama na kojima drugi zastupaju mišljenje potpuno oprečno od mojega (iako u ovom slučaju čak ni ne vidim tu oprečnost - samo različitost).

Nema potrebe da se predaje itko, ni ti ni ja... svaka zastupa svoje mišljenje i na ovome topicu smo ga spremne braniti do krvi   :Laughing:  
na nekom drugom ćemo samo potpisivati jedna drugu...

to i jest bogatstvo interneta, a bogatstvo ovoga foruma je što jedni od drugih učimo, pa čak i kad mislimo "ja nikada ne bih tako"...

sve je u redu dok se ne vrijeđamo, ne psujemo...
 :Heart:

----------


## M&T

apricot nećeš vjerovat ali apsolutno se slažem u ovome što si gore napisala  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

zašto ne bih vjerovala; pa ja nekako mislim kako većina članica foruma tako osjeća...

----------


## lonni

Ja se ne skrivam, muzu je malo neugodno pred nasom 2,5 godisnjakinjom. Neki dan on se tusira, a ona upada u kupaonu i odmice zavjesu. Nesto je ugledala ali nije joj bilo jasno sto,  sto se ona vise naginjala da malo bolje vidi, to se on vise skrivao. Skoro je upala u kadu koliko je bila radoznala. Sto to ima tata? Sto to ima tata?   :Laughing:  
 Kod mene joj je je sve jasno i uvijek kad me vidi golu govori da ce i ona kad naraste imati velike cice (nije da su nesto narocito velike, ali iz njene perspektive   :Wink:

----------


## Loryblue

> Ja se ne skrivam, muzu je malo neugodno pred nasom 2,5 godisnjakinjom. Neki dan on se tusira, a ona upada u kupaonu i odmice zavjesu. Nesto je ugledala ali nije joj bilo jasno sto,  sto se ona vise naginjala da malo bolje vidi, to se on vise skrivao. Skoro je upala u kadu koliko je bila radoznala. Sto to ima tata? Sto to ima tata?   
>  Kod mene joj je je sve jasno i uvijek kad me vidi golu govori da ce i ona kad naraste imati velike cice (nije da su nesto narocito velike, ali iz njene perspektive


joj ovako je i kod nas. ja joj uopće nisam zanimljiva, osim njenog svakodnevnog zapažanja kako mama ima veeeeliku guzinetu  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
tata joj je još uvik nepoznanica koju bi pošto-poto volila vidit, pa stalno vreba priliku ne bi li mogla viknit "aaaa tata ima pišulinca"  :Laughing:

----------


## mamasch

Meni se učinilo na prošlom golišavom topicu da su neki ljudi spominjali baš ono prešetavanje bez odjeće pred djecom, a sad je odjednom i presvlačenje i pretrčavanje do odjeće došlo u pitanje. Pa to nije problem, naravno da nećemo vrisnuti i otjerat dijete ako uđe u WC ili u kupaonicu dok mi odrasli obavljamo higijenske djelatnosti... ali baš da ćemo se producirati goli po kući... ma dajte, pa zar se stvarno neki od vas razgolite i idu pogledati mail/kuhati kavu/pospremiti ormare... jesam li luda ili krivo shvaćam?!?! a možda mi se zavrtilo u glavi od tolikih golih guza i piša...   :Laughing:   8)

----------


## gita75

Dakle gola sam u kadi i kad se presvlačim. Naravno da baš onda neko nekaj treba od mene. Navikla sam na to i ne smeta me više kaj mi 12-godišnji sin upada u kupaonu jer i ja upadam njemu, a o MD da i ne govorim(on je još gorji). WC je fala bogu odvojen pa tamo uglavnom niko ne upada. Maša ide svugdje gdje idem i ja (kupaona, kuhinja, soba , WC) jer je inače nezadovoljna, a ja nemirna. 
Dakle nisam gola bez razloga, a kad jesam i djeca me gledaju to me ne smeta. Ponašam se isto ko da sam obučena.
Ne znam da li je to golotinja ali po ljetu smo doma svi u gaćama jer nam je vruće (ja gaće i grudnjak).

----------


## marči

ne namećemo gola tijela ali ako nas vide, a vide, jer ulaze u kupaonicu dok se tuširam....
i naravno da imaju pitanja upirući  prstićem: što to? 
ne ostaje mi nego reć: cicice...bla bla
eto zapamtile riječ cicice koje one izgovaraju *titice*, i to uredno ponavljaju pred drugima, a baka sva ushićena javlja da djeca znaju reći *ptičice*  :Laughing:

----------


## M&T

> Ne znam da li je to golotinja ali po ljetu smo doma svi u gaćama jer nam je vruće (ja gaće i grudnjak).


ja sam ljeti po stanu u tankoj haljinici na bretelice, mislim da je to sasvim lagano za obući, a opet je i pristojno i pred djeci i pred bilo kojim drugim posjetiteljima...osim toga imamo i klimu, pa ju ponekad i uključimo ako se ne da izdržat  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## starsky

i ja sam preko ljeta u grudnjaku i gacama, ustvari cesce u kupacem kostimu(al to dodje na isto, zar ne) i za po kuci ali bome i na terasi i u vrtu i ne mislim da je to nesto lose ili sramotno..

----------


## Sun

a zašto okrećeš očima? pa zar tebe smeta to što je neko drugi u svom stanu pred svojom djecom gol ili u ovom slučaju u gaćama i grudnjaku?
meni ne pada na pamet tebi savjetovati da se skineš u gaće, ne kužim zašto bi ako ti to ne odgovara i smatraš to nepristojnim, ali nemoj ni ti meni savjetovat haljinu na bretele (ne znaš kakvu bi to pomutnju u mojoj kući izazvalo   :Razz:  )

----------


## apricot

> ne znaš kakvu bi to pomutnju u mojoj kući izazvalo


  :Laughing:

----------


## mamasch

Ma daj *Sun*, pa nije isto biti u grudnjaku i gaćicama dok sa klincima na plus 35 ispijaš sok u hladu terase, i biti gol, bez ijedne krpice u istoj situaciji... 

Mene osobno ne smeta ako je netko stvarno po kući pred svojom djecom gol, samo bih stvarno voljela znati *zašto*?! 
U edukativne svrhe (!!??!!), sloboda tijela i  mišljenja, nesputanost u svoja 4 zida, osjećaj ljubavi i pripadnosti vlastitoj obitelji... nije mi jasno !?!?

Mislim da se sve to , i više od toga, može ostvariti bez razgolićivanja.

----------


## starsky

> Ma daj *Sun*, pa nije isto biti u grudnjaku i gaćicama dok sa klincima na plus 35 ispijaš sok u hladu terase, i biti gol, bez ijedne krpice u istoj situaciji... 
> 
> Mene osobno ne smeta ako je netko stvarno po kući pred svojom djecom gol, samo bih stvarno voljela znati *zašto*?! 
> U edukativne svrhe (!!??!!), sloboda tijela i  mišljenja, nesputanost u svoja 4 zida, osjećaj ljubavi i pripadnosti vlastitoj obitelji... nije mi jasno !?!?
> 
> Mislim da se sve to , i više od toga, može ostvariti bez razgolićivanja.



nisam sigurna da je ovdje bilo tko napisao da je pred djecom gol, da se seta po stanu gol ili kuha gol...
ovdje je bilo rijeci samo o presvlacenju i tusiranju... no, kako ja spavam nekad gola nekad u gacama,a klinke u drugoj sobi, ako koja u noci i zaplace odem gola do nje...
ne pada mi napamet da u gluho doba noci trazim gace ili nesto da se obucem kad ionako jedva otvaram oci da uopce vidim kud idem

----------


## mamasch

Pa čemu onda uopće ove rasprave...?!  Nitko baš nije konkretno napisao šta mu znači biti gol. Za mene je to biti bez ijedne krpice na sebi, za nekoga je biti gol zapravo biti u donjem vešu, badiću ili što već?
Kao da ne pričamo o istim stvarima...  :?

----------


## lavache

isto baš nemam dojam da se priča o golom življenju, nego o situacijama i uopće ne vidim što je tu toliko šokantno...

----------


## starsky

evo ti inicijalni post cijele rasprave:



> Kako se Vi ponašate? 
> Doma? 
> U kupaonici? 
> Na moru? 
> Kad se presvlačite? 
> Skrivate se pred djecom? 
> Ili ste slobodni? 
> Goli?

----------


## mamasch

Ma nije ništa šokantno nego sam stekla dojam da se povremeno priča o doslovno golotinji po kući a ne o tuširanju ili međufazi presvlačenja kad smo svi goli ili polugoli. Pa svi skinemo gaće kad idemo na WC, sumnjam da ovdje ima nekoga tko si je nabavio onu platnenu kupolu za presvlačenje na plaži i slično.   :Laughing:  
Nisam konzerva, daleko od toga, izgleda da sam krivo shvatila što je danas zapravo biti gol. 
Pa prema tome, da! i ja sam gola pred svojom djecom.  :D

----------


## ninochka

skroz gola sam zapravo samo kad izađem iz kade, al se nerijetko zna nakalemit baš tamo i rješavat baš tada životno bitna pitanja samnom. i nmikom ništa. izađem, obrišem se, a on laprda ko da se ništa nije dogodilo   :Laughing:  

još uvijek kad se kupam uleće k meni u kadu, kad sam na WC-u, on mi dođe nešto saopćiti u 70 posto slučajeva

inače kad je toplo često sam u gaćama i grudnjaku i to uopće ne smatram golotinjom

----------


## M&T

> a zašto okrećeš očima? pa zar tebe smeta to što je neko drugi u svom stanu pred svojom djecom gol ili u ovom slučaju u gaćama i grudnjaku?
> meni ne pada na pamet tebi savjetovati da se skineš u gaće, ne kužim zašto bi ako ti to ne odgovara i smatraš to nepristojnim, ali nemoj ni ti meni savjetovat haljinu na bretele (ne znaš kakvu bi to pomutnju u mojoj kući izazvalo   )


prvo i osnovno ako je ovo pitanje bilo upućeno meni (a je!!) ja uopće nisam citirala ni komentirala tebe ni tvoj post..dakle ne znam zašto se pjeniš!

dalje, kolutam očima na vrućinu koja bude u mom stanu i koja je stvarno neizdrživa, pa kad se sjetim već mi je zlo..
ne, mene uopće ne smeta što drugi hodaju goli u svom stanu ili u bilo čemu drugome...
i za kraj, tebi ama baš ništa nisam savjetovala, niti bilo kome drugome već sam ja napisala što ja radim u svom slučaju i svojoj obitelji i svom stanu......

nego kad je sve već tako simply,  bi li koja od vas popila kavu s menom u gaćama i grudnjaku (ne u kupaćem kostimu!!!) ???

----------


## ninochka

ja ne bi   :Grin:

----------


## starsky

ja bi i ne bi mi bilo nimalo neugodno...

pred tvojim muzem vjerojatno da al da smo nas dve u mom stanu, ni najmanje...

----------


## ninochka

> ja bi i ne bi mi bilo nimalo neugodno...
> 
> pred tvojim muzem vjerojatno da al da smo nas dve u mom stanu, ni najmanje...


ne bi ni meni bilo neugodno. ni u jednom stanu

----------


## M&T

> ja ne bi


 šteta, ti si mi favorit  :Grin:

----------


## ninochka

znam, znam, zato i nebi. misliš da bi nas dvije preživjele kavu zajedničku?   :Grin:

----------


## sandraf

i ja volim tripice, mljac.

----------


## maria71

to je najbolja hrana 8)

----------


## M&T

> znam, znam, zato i nebi. misliš da bi nas dvije preživjele kavu zajedničku?


mislim da bi bolje nego što misliš...moramo isprovat, pa makar i obučene   :Kiss:

----------


## Barbi

> Želim da moja djeca, kad odrastu, imaju nesputan odnos prema svom tijelu i seksualnosti.


I ja ovo želim ali vratit ću se na tu temu mrvicu kasnije. Čitajući ovaj topic počela sam razmišljati kad sam i jesam li vidjela svoje roditelje gole i došla do zaključka da se ne mogu sjetiti takve situacije. :shock: Dakle, nisu se šetali goli preda mnom ili su to činili samo dok sam bila toliko mala da se ne mogu toga sjetiti. Znalo se dogoditi da im upadnem u kupaonu ili sobu dok se presvlače i nisu bježali ni oni ni ja ali definitivno nisu šetali goli preda mnom niti su se kupali kao nudisti. Ja sam međutim nudist po prirodi, čim sam malo poodrasla i prestala s roditeljima ići na plažu počela sam se kupati na što udaljenijim plažama sa što manje krpica na sebi. Na "običnim" plažama gotovo uvijek sam u toplesu. Nema toga u gradu gdje sam odrasla koji nije vidio moje cice   :Laughing:  a većina i sve kompletno i to mi nikad nije bio problem.

U mojoj obitelji sada i MM i ja se normalno goli šetamo pred djecom i to nam je sasvim prirodno. 
E sad, hoće li doći trenutak kad to nekome više neće biti ugodno, ne znam ali vjerojatno se onda više nećemo goli prešetavati.

Da se vratim na ono gore quotano - ja imam potpuno nesputan odnos prema svome tijelu i seksualnosti a to nije obrazac koji nosim iz roditeljskog doma. Hoće li moja djeca biti nesputanija ili pak sputanija od mene sa našim obrascem? Nemam pojma. :Smile:

----------


## bauba

Odlična tema i zanimljiva razmišljanja.
 :Smile: 
Nikome ne zamjeram i ne osuđujem golotinju pred vlastitom djecom. Znam da je klincima teško sakrivati stvari ali...
Po meni svjesna i namjerna golotinja samo obezvrijedi ljepotu tijela, ukloni onu tako potrebnu mistiku te umanji poštovanje prema golome. 
Zbog prirode posla, vidjela sam nebrojeno mnogo žena čak i muškaraca golih i daleko mi je uzbudljivije pokriveno i sakriveno tijelo.   :Grin:  
Valjda se zato (posao) pomalo grozim "golaća", makar savršeno shvaćam njihovu potrebu za nudizmom.
Meni su kao djetetu daleko više značili razgovori sa roditeljima, naročito majkom o prirodi tijela i seksualnosti nego kada bi ih vidjela nage.
Zahvaljujući tim razgovorima imam jako tjelesno samopouzdanje te izuzetno razvijenu seksualnost. Nisam sramežljiva- no ne šetam svaki dan gola pred mm-em;  :No-no: 
Dakle, neću se olako pokazivati djeci gola. Nastojat ću da i oni sami što prije ostvare privatnost svoga tijela.

----------


## bauba

Odlična tema i zanimljiva razmišljanja.
 :Smile: 
Nikome ne zamjeram i ne osuđujem golotinju pred vlastitom djecom. Znam da je klincima teško sakrivati stvari ali...
Po meni svjesna i namjerna golotinja samo obezvrijedi ljepotu tijela, ukloni onu tako potrebnu mistiku te umanji poštovanje prema golome. 
Zbog prirode posla, vidjela sam nebrojeno mnogo žena čak i muškaraca golih i daleko mi je uzbudljivije pokriveno i sakriveno tijelo.   :Grin:  
Valjda se zato (posao) pomalo grozim "golaća", makar savršeno shvaćam njihovu potrebu za nudizmom.
Meni su kao djetetu daleko više značili razgovori sa roditeljima, naročito majkom o prirodi tijela i seksualnosti nego kada bi ih vidjela nage.
Zahvaljujući tim razgovorima imam jako tjelesno samopouzdanje te izuzetno razvijenu seksualnost. Nisam sramežljiva- no ne šetam svaki dan gola pred mm-em;  :No-no: 
Dakle, neću se olako pokazivati djeci gola. Nastojat ću da i oni sami što prije ostvare privatnost svoga tijela.

----------


## bauba

Zapelo.
 :Embarassed:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

> polako učimo da mama kaka sama


  :Laughing:  

Mejra napokon skuzila da mama nece kroz prozor ni zid iz kupatila, a sada nam dorastao drugi cicak. Jucer sam radila nuzdu a Ahmed mi zadovoljno sjedio u krilu...  :Saint:

----------


## lavache

> Sun prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a zašto okrećeš očima? pa zar tebe smeta to što je neko drugi u svom stanu pred svojom djecom gol ili u ovom slučaju u gaćama i grudnjaku?
> meni ne pada na pamet tebi savjetovati da se skineš u gaće, ne kužim zašto bi ako ti to ne odgovara i smatraš to nepristojnim, ali nemoj ni ti meni savjetovat haljinu na bretele (ne znaš kakvu bi to pomutnju u mojoj kući izazvalo   )
> 
> 
> prvo i osnovno ako je ovo pitanje bilo upućeno meni (a je!!) ja uopće nisam citirala ni komentirala tebe ni tvoj post..dakle ne znam zašto se pjeniš!
> 
> ...


ja bi   :Grin:

----------


## lavache

> Želim da moja djeca, kad odrastu, imaju nesputan odnos prema svom tijelu i seksualnosti.
> 			
> 		
> 
> I ja ovo želim ali vratit ću se na tu temu mrvicu kasnije. Čitajući ovaj topic počela sam razmišljati kad sam i jesam li vidjela svoje roditelje gole i došla do zaključka da se ne mogu sjetiti takve situacije. :shock: Dakle, nisu se šetali goli preda mnom ili su to činili samo dok sam bila toliko mala da se ne mogu toga sjetiti. Znalo se dogoditi da im upadnem u kupaonu ili sobu dok se presvlače i nisu bježali ni oni ni ja ali definitivno nisu šetali goli preda mnom niti su se kupali kao nudisti. Ja sam međutim nudist po prirodi, čim sam malo poodrasla i prestala s roditeljima ići na plažu počela sam se kupati na što udaljenijim plažama sa što manje krpica na sebi. Na "običnim" plažama gotovo uvijek sam u toplesu. Nema toga u gradu gdje sam odrasla koji nije vidio moje cice   a većina i sve kompletno i to mi nikad nije bio problem.
> 
> U mojoj obitelji sada i MM i ja se normalno goli šetamo pred djecom i to nam je sasvim prirodno. 
> E sad, hoće li doći trenutak kad to nekome više neće biti ugodno, ne znam ali vjerojatno se onda više nećemo goli prešetavati.
> 
> Da se vratim na ono gore quotano - ja imam potpuno nesputan odnos prema svome tijelu i seksualnosti a to nije obrazac koji nosim iz roditeljskog doma. Hoće li moja djeca biti nesputanija ili pak sputanija od mene sa našim obrascem? Nemam pojma.


e pa, mislim da je upravo to point - dakle nije bitno hodati gol pred djecom da bi ona jednoga dana imala nesputan odnos prema svom tijelu, nego je bitno ako dođe do situacije da se sretnemo goli da se ne radi drama, makar i mala tipa - hiiii!, grabljenje ručnika, pokrivanje rukama, tjeranje van.
to je već dovoljna poruka djetetu da nam je ugodno u vlastitom tijelu i da se stvari poput upadanja ponekad dese i da se zbog toga ne treba razvijati strategija...

mislim da sam svog starog jednom u životu vidjela golog, par puta sam upala dok se tuširao, ali nikad nisam bila potjerana, niti mi je bilo neugodno. kratko ''sorryyyy'' i bok.
tete i stričeve sam gledala gole, pošto su bili nudisti, a jedna je non stop u toplesu kad je na moru, i zaista mi nikad nije bio bed. čak nikad nisam ni osjećala da su goli, nisam razmišljala o njihovim organima niti su me nešto pretjerano interesirali.
ta njihova golotinja bila mi je sasvim normalna stvar i nevjerojatno mi je zbog toga drago...
tijelo je tijelo. savršeni mehanizam. najbolji stroj. 
isto sam nudista, volim na sebi imati što manje stvari, pogotovo na moru.

no to ne znači da ću svoju djecu tjerati da me gledaju golu. kada će im to biti neugodno - ok...

----------


## gita75

> gita75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne znam da li je to golotinja ali po ljetu smo doma svi u gaćama jer nam je vruće (ja gaće i grudnjak).
> 
> 
> ja sam ljeti po stanu u tankoj haljinici na bretelice, mislim da je to sasvim lagano za obući, a opet je i pristojno i pred djeci i pred bilo kojim drugim posjetiteljima...osim toga imamo i klimu, pa ju ponekad i uključimo ako se ne da izdržat


Hm... Ja ne razlikujem gaće i grudnjak od bikinija, osim po vrsti materijala. Ak je to golo, kaj je onda na nudističkim plažama? Meni je to obučeno, naravno za moju familiju. Ne otvaram vrata poštaru u tom outfitu. 
Nemam klimu...  :Sad:

----------


## Pliska

> M&T prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  gita75 prvotno napisa
> ...


Ja sam čim zatopli u kupaćem kostimu po stanu. Eventualno si stavim hlačice. MM bude u gaćama ili u hlaćicama. Ja se ne osjećam ugodno biti gola, ne radim od toga nikakve drame, D se više puta i tušira samnom i vidi me kad se presvlaćim, ali da ću baš gola šetati po stanu, neću.

Ja moje starce nisam viđala gole. Da u donjem rublju, ali zaključavali su se kad bi se tuširali i nisu se presvlačili pred nama. Meni je to bilo ok. Iskreno ne vidim razloga za hodanjem gole guzice po kući. Ne volim niti da mi je D. gol a prvenstveno radi higijene.

Sama pomisao da idemo goli sjedati po stolicama, kauču... mi se gadi. Napominjem: stvar je isključivo u higijeni.

----------


## mama courage

> u kupaćem kostimu po stanu


zar vam nije neugodno po toj vrucini u kupacim gacicama? pa to se sve uzari izmedju nogu od te sintetike  :? drugo je kad si na moru, pa udjes u vodu il vremenom promjenis gacice nakon kupanja, al ovako, po cijeli dan u kuci u tome.  :/ snjofi snjofi   :Grin:

----------


## Pliska

> u kupaćem kostimu po stanu
> 			
> 		
> 
> zar vam nije neugodno po toj vrucini u kupacim gacicama? pa to se sve uzari izmedju nogu od te sintetike  :? drugo je kad si na moru, pa udjes u vodu il vremenom promjenis gacice nakon kupanja, al ovako, po cijeli dan u kuci u tome.  :/ snjofi snjofi


Mi živimo na moru   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

:Laughing:

----------


## M&T

> M&T prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  gita75 prvotno napisa
> ...


da Gita slažem se s tobom što se tiče dijela tvog posta da se to smatra obučeno, ali nešto drugo me interesira...
kažeš da je razlika u gaćama i grudnjaku od bikinija jedino u materijalu (što u osnovi je), a zašto se onda ne kupamo u gaćama i grudnjaku (bar ja nikad u svom životu nisam vidjela nikog da se kupa u istom), pamučne gaćice bi se zasigurno brže osušile od sintetike...
osim toga, meni osobno nije neugodno da me ostali ljudi s plaže vide u bikiniju, a da me vide u mom push-up grudnjaku i čipkastim gaćicama, mislim da bi propala u zemlju od srama  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## M&T

> M&T prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  gita75 prvotno napisa
> ...


da Gita slažem se s tobom što se tiče dijela tvog posta da se to smatra obučeno, ali nešto drugo me interesira...
kažeš da je razlika u gaćama i grudnjaku od bikinija jedino u materijalu (što u osnovi je), a zašto se onda ne kupamo u gaćama i grudnjaku (bar ja nikad u svom životu nisam vidjela nikog da se kupa u istom), pamučne gaćice bi se zasigurno brže osušile od sintetike...
osim toga, meni osobno nije neugodno da me ostali ljudi s plaže vide u bikiniju, a da me vide u mom push-up grudnjaku i čipkastim gaćicama, mislim da bi propala u zemlju od srama  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Sun

ja se često često kupam u svojim crnim gaćicama jer su mi puno udobnije od badića koji je "plastičan". Samo što naravno nitko ne zna da su to gaće a ne badić, nigdje ne piše   :Grin:  
A i nije od čipke nego od pamuka

I totalno sam izgubila iz vida smisao ovog topica. Pa valjda nam je svima jasno da svatko ima drugačiji senzibilitet i percepciju normalnog/udobnog/vulgarnog/lijepog.... I to je sasvim u redu. 100 ljudi -100 čudi. Svijet bi bio puno manje zanimljiv da smo svi isti   :Razz:

----------


## gita75

> gita75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  M&T prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa ja se jesam kupala u gaćama i grudnjaku ali nikom nije palo na pamet da je to donji veš. Ima donjeg veša i donjeg veša. Isto kao što za posjet doktoru neću obući veš kojim dragog zabavljam u sitne sate, isto kao što neka odjeća je za posao, a neka je više za izlazak....
Ne znam jel sam se dobro objasnila.

----------


## ms. ivy

> I totalno sam izgubila iz vida smisao ovog topica.


nisi jedina  :Coffee:

----------


## maria71

radi se o gaćama

vidite,ja u svojim bijelim pamučnim gaćama tvz padobrankama ne bih mogla ići na plažu jer se iz aviona vidi da su to gaće

a sun u svojim crnim može

----------


## marta

ofarbaj gace u neku veselu farbu pa ces moc i ti. a i jeftinije je od novog kupaceg.

----------


## Nea

Oboje se trudimo da se ne setkamo goli pred njim. Nije mi sad bed veliki presvuci se ako se on zadesi, ali ako ikako mogu to izbjeci, zatvorit cu se u sobu i obuci sama. 

Kad sam u kupatilu, volim da sam sama na solji  :Razz:  , da se sama u miru tusiram jer se tako najbolje opustim, i kad nisam imala djete, kupatilo je bilo samo moje. 

Ako bas mora da udje, pustim ga, mada kupanje obavljam kad je MM kuci, tako da je on sa njim, a ja se zakljucam i uzivam.

----------


## Timmy

A sta je s frotirskim ogrtacima u kupatilu? Vidim nitko ih tu ne spominje, da nisu out-of-fashion, moram rec suprugu da smo totalno out s tim komadom robe! Inace, super dodju kad moras skinut ves sa balkona   :Wink:  . 

Sto se tice tate, nikad ga nisam vidjela golog i ne zalim zbog toga. Moj suprug izbjegava biti gol pred nasom kcerkom (opet ogrtac u praksi) ali ne sizne ako mu se slucajno dogodi. 

Odgajana sam prilicno konzervativno, nisam bas nabasavala na gola tijela po kuci, a za stol smo mogli sjesti samo potpuno obuceni, pogotovo ljeti kod bake i dide (dida kapetan duge plovidbe i nametao je tvrda pravila). Usprskos navedenom, vjerujem da imam vrlo zdrav odnos prema tijelu i seksualnosti.

----------


## luce2006

> A sta je s frotirskim ogrtacima u kupatilu? Vidim nitko ih tu ne spominje, da nisu out-of-fashion, moram rec suprugu da smo totalno out s tim komadom robe! Inace, super dodju kad moras skinut ves sa balkona   .


  :Laughing:  
zasto se meni cini da vecinom dalmatinke zastupaju ovakve stavove?

----------


## M&T

> Timmy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A sta je s frotirskim ogrtacima u kupatilu? Vidim nitko ih tu ne spominje, da nisu out-of-fashion, moram rec suprugu da smo totalno out s tim komadom robe! Inace, super dodju kad moras skinut ves sa balkona   . 
> 
> 
>   
> zasto se meni cini da vecinom dalmatinke zastupaju ovakve stavove?


izgleda da smo mi konzervativnije odgajane :?

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

prelijena sam pisat, držim štangu felix (krasan post) i lavache. ja sam za prirodnost. silom prilika malecki će izgleda izrasti u konzervativca, za razliku od starijeg koji ima totalno prirodan odnos prema golom tijelu. naime, kak smo sad grdi, debeli i stari, a prije smo bili mladi i lijepi, ne osjećamo se više tolko ugodno sa svojim tijelima kao kad je on bio mali, pa smo najednom postali konzervativni. baš je danas malac ušao u kupaonicu dok se stariji sin tuširao, a ja velim - pusti ga, nema veze, ti  bar dobro izgledaš...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

et alors, kaj je sad, zanijemili ste?

----------


## Timmy

Ne mislim da su dalmatinke konzervativnije odgajane i ne znam bas za postojanje odgojnih stilova po zupanijama   :Wink:  . Samo sam htjela naglasit prakticnost i udobnost finog bade mantila (brze susenje tijela, nespektakularan izlazak na balkon, itd..). 

Puhovi, da prekinem sutnju, mene nabaceni kilogrami i gravitacija navode na kupovinu sve luksuznijih bade mantila i kucnih ogrtaca, najbolji su svileni, malo strukirani sa dugim pojasom, pa na zvono i do poda, a da isticu dekolte i struk (Jesus, ne vjerujem da sam ovo napisala, ajmeeeeeeeeeeeeee).

----------


## mama courage

> Usprskos navedenom, vjerujem da imam vrlo zdrav odnos prema tijelu i seksualnosti.


moze lako biti, al ocigledno je da imas neku gadnu fiksaciju na bade mantile  :/ ....  :Laughing:  











 :Razz:

----------


## starsky

evo jedne koja u zivotu nije kupila bade mantil i nema namjeru....
nemam ga ni ja ni mm a ni djeca... sto ce mi? za ono ako bas moram iz kupatila u sobu mogu se ogrnuti i rucnikom...

----------


## Timmy

A sta ako naidje postar ili vodoinstalater  8), kako cete tada rodice istrcavati   :Razz:  ? 

Puhovi, meni se nekako cini da mi je odnos prema tijelu i seksualnosti sve bolji i zdraviji sto su mi bade mantili i ogrtaci skuplji i duzi (ili obrnuto, kako se uzme, tko je shvatio, razumjet ce)     :Grin:    .

----------


## Timmy

Pisem Puhovi a pamtim Mama Courage, zbunjola sam........by the way Mama C, super ti je potpis   :Heart:  .

----------


## Ancica

> A sta ako naidje postar ili vodoinstalater  8), kako cete tada rodice istrcavati   ?


Ja neznam kako ce ostale "rodice"   :Laughing:  al ja sigurno ne u bademantilu  :Razz:  Vec cu se prvo lijepo obuc, kao da ne mogu pricekat dvije minute pred vratima  8)

----------


## bauba

> meni se nekako cini da mi je odnos prema tijelu i seksualnosti sve bolji i zdraviji sto su mi bade mantili i ogrtaci skuplji i duzi (ili obrnuto, kako se uzme, tko je shvatio, razumjet ce)


  :Laughing:

----------


## Timmy

Ancice, moj ti postar ne ceka pred vratima (Postar zvoni jednom umjesto dvaput!   :Razz: ) vec jedva doceka da se malo sapletes po stanu  pa da ti ostavi onu zutu obavijest da dodjes po paket/pismo na postu, a posta na kraju grada, a rok za podizanje 5 dana, a cekanje u redu za podizanje poste pola sata, istatijasvejosneznam..... Eto, zato ja imam bade-mantil............... Ok, tema je bila golotinja pred djecom, vidi di smo stigle, na postare i vodoinstalatere. Pozdrav, Jessica Lange.

----------


## Ancica

Pa dobro, onda se prilagodis situaciji - trcis na vrata u odjeci, bademantilu, rucniku, gacama ili gola - ovisno koliko ti je hitno otvorit covjeku vrata.

Da mi dijete recimo van vristi jer se ocito povrijedilo, istrcala bih van i gola da treba. Zbog postara bas ne bih al sve je stvar prioriteta   :Grin:  

P.S. Ja nisam nigdje rekla da ja nemam bademantil. Samo se moj ne koristi da se skrivam od djece na putu od kupatila do spavace sobe ili od spavace sobe do spavace sobe usred noci. 

I da, tema je golotinja pred djecom. Samo je nekolicina, po mom sjecanju medu onima koji se zalazu za skrivanje pred djecom, isla u tangente tipa postar, kafenisanje u gacama i sl.

----------


## Timmy

:shock:  

I da, tema je golotinja pred djecom. Samo je nekolicina, po mom sjecanju medu onima koji se zalazu za skrivanje pred djecom, isla u tangente tipa postar, kafenisanje u gacama i sl.[/quote]

Ancice, je li ti ovo zaozbiljno? Ja sam se zezala na svoj racun, Jesus...

----------


## Ancica

Ma znam da si se zezala.

Al mi je svejedno malo bezvezno pojeftinjavanje ove teme cak i uz zafrkanciju odlazenjem u ekstreme. I onda se vrlo lako izgubi jel se tko s cim zafrkavao ili stvarno tako misli. Eto vidis, ni ti nisi skuzila iz ovog mog da je ovo moje bilo zafrkantski napisano. Pisana rijec na forumu je vrazja stvar.

A i ako mogu primjetiti, nadam se da se neces naljutiti, meni je, kao clanici Rode, onaj tvoj termin "rodice" ne bas lijepo pao. Nisi vjerojatno mislila na mene u tvojem postu, mene specificno, niti vjerojatno bilo koju drugu Rodu specificno, al termin je mene bocnuo. Na sto si uopce mislila pod tim terminom? Na koga se to odnosi i zasto ih taj termin opisuje? Znam da je OT pa se ispricavam unaprijed na pitanju.

----------


## Timmy

Ancice, ne mogu vjerovati u sto sam se uvalila: "Rodice" sam nekoliko puta procitala tu na forumu gdje se to koristilo od dragosti i meni se to  svidjelo, ukucaj "rodice" u pretraznik, mozda i nadjes jos koji primjer koji bi ti zasmetao. Rekavsi rodice, mislila sam na sve cure tu, na jato, na sve nas koje se tu oglasavamo. Meni nije bila namjera nikog bocnut, upravo suprotno. Moram ti priznat da mi se ovako nesto jos nije desilo ali zena uci dok je ziva.  

Sto se tice "pojeftinjavanja tema", cudi me jedino sto te to dojmilo u ovom slucaju a ne u nekom drugom. Naime, iako je ovo vrlo ozbiljna tema, zar nije na ovom  forumu bilo mnogo ozbiljnih tema na koje smo se znali zezati bez klasifikacije zezanja kao jeftinog. Ja vecinu tema na forumu nalazim ozbiljnima ali isto tako znam da se cesto znamo i zezati na svoj i tudji racun.  Osim toga, nekima je zezanje na odredjenu temu nacin da o njoj i progovore. Ne znam, zbunila si me, kako to da si bas sad nasla reagirati?  

U jednoj se stvari ipak slazemo: Pisana rijec na forumu je vrazja stvar. Roda, rodica, cura, curka, draga, dragica, Timmy, Timmica, u pravu si, vrazja stvar.

----------


## Ancica

:Laughing:  

Nasmijala si me, sto je tu je   :Smile:  

Al, ovo izmedu nas dvije, mene pliiz nikad nemoj zvat rodica. Jezim se na mamica, tetica, curica, pa tako i rodica. Nemrem si pomoc. A kaj se bas rodice tice, ja se osjecam kao Roda, s velikim R i ne kao umanjenica. Kuzim da mozda zvuci blesavo, ali mi ta rijec previse znaci, i sto dajem za nju, a "rodica", bas kao sto je doslovno umanjenica, mi umanjuje taj feeling. Ovo je skroz subjektivan feeling i kuzim da je nekima, kao i tebi, ona "slatka" i izrazava se u najboljoj namjeri. Ali mene vrijeda.

Al ovo je sad fakat debelo OT i necu se javljat vise na tu temu, osim u kontekstu golisavosti pred djecom (a ni na tu, vjerojatno, posto mislim da sam i rekla kaj sam htjela reci, a tog niti nema puno   :Grin:  ).

----------


## Ancica

Joooj, Tmmy, bas sam zabrijala. Stavi me na ignore.

----------


## Andora

ovde još traje rasprava i to dosta konstruktivna   :Raspa:

----------


## Angie75

> ovde još traje rasprava i to dosta konstruktivna


Slučajno sam tu vidjela post "a da moji starci hodaju goli po kući"  :shock: 
Baš mi ih se takve i ne gleda! Draži su mi u bademantilima.

----------


## Loryblue

> .....mene pliiz nikad nemoj zvat rodica. Jezim se na mamica, tetica, curica, pa tako i rodica. Nemrem si pomoc. A kaj se bas rodice tice, ja se osjecam kao Roda, s velikim R i ne kao umanjenica.


neću branit timmy, ali jednostavno ne mogu prešutit jer samo šokirana.
kad sam pročitala njeno prvo "rodice" ni na kraj pameti mi nije bilo da žena misli na umanjenicu od rode.
u st-u je riječ "rodice" poštapalica kao bezbroj drugih. pa rodicom nazoveš i prijateljicu i poznanicu i nekoga tko je pored tebe prošao a da je ni ne poznaješ.
i meni je timmyno rodice baš tako zvučalo.
i jednostavno ne mogu doć sebi da je tebi to zasmetalo i tako te duboko uvridilo. i da te riječl rodice vrijeđa.
nego, imaju li tvoji roditelji braće ili sestara? i imaju li oni dice?
ako imaju, kako se vi oslovljavate?
ja imam nekoliko rodica, isto ko što sam ja njima rodica.

----------


## luce2006

lory, ona ne govori o rodici (kao o krvnom rodu) nego o umanjenici imenice Roda (kao udruga Roda). zasmetalo bi mozda i mene, nekako se cini posprdno

----------


## Angie75

Oprostite što se ubacujem, ali meni je rodice zazvučalo simpa. Posprdno bi mi zvučalo da piše "rodetine" ili "rodače" ili tako nešto...  :Teletubbies:

----------


## flower

a moze da se vratite na temu - cini mi se da su njih dvije pitanje "rodica" rjesile i ja ne bih da o tome diskutirate na ovom topiku  8)

----------


## apricot

Ajmo sad na još barem 4 stranice raspravljati o deminutivima.
Pa onda nećemo pred djecom pokazivati guze nego guzičice i guzičičice (da ne budem i eksplicitnija)   :Laughing:

----------


## M&T

> Andora prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ovde još traje rasprava i to dosta konstruktivna  
> 
> 
> Slučajno sam tu vidjela post "a da moji starci hodaju goli po kući"  :shock: 
> Baš mi ih se takve i ne gleda! Draži su mi u bademantilima.


da je taj post ovdje, mislim da bi većina odgovora isto bila da je to ok i da njihovi roditelji to redovito rade  :Coffee:

----------


## Angie75

> Ajmusa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Andora prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Laughing:

----------


## Loryblue

> Pa onda nećemo pred djecom pokazivati guze nego *guzičice i guzičičice* (da ne budem i eksplicitnija)


ili možda guzinete (kako taj dio tijela zove moja mala)   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## BusyBee

Ancice, ja sam tu jako blizu tebi... da sam na vrijeme procitala o "rodicama" ispalila bih na zivce. Ovako sam citala od zadnjeg posta prema gore pa mi je isparila ljutnja.   :Love:  

Nego, drage forumasice, ajde se malo iskulirajte i nastavite s konstruktivnom raspravom ako imate stogod reci, molim lijepo.

----------


## Mony

Na onoj raspravi na forumu.hr, jedan je rekao kako je njegova zena procitala u novinama sljedece (o djeci koja su naviknuta na golotinju):

_U novinama su naveli da takvu djecu pedofili puno lakše namame u stupicu jer su naviknuta na golotinju, pa im je to i vani nešto normalno._

Sta mislite o tome?  :shock:

----------


## ms. ivy

:Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> Na onoj raspravi na forumu.hr, jedan je rekao kako je njegova zena procitala u novinama sljedece (o djeci koja su naviknuta na golotinju):
> 
> _U novinama su naveli da takvu djecu pedofili puno lakše namame u stupicu jer su naviknuta na golotinju, pa im je to i vani nešto normalno._
> 
> Sta mislite o tome?  :shock:


sto pedofili goli setaju ulicom ?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mony

> Mony prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Na onoj raspravi na forumu.hr, jedan je rekao kako je njegova zena procitala u novinama sljedece (o djeci koja su naviknuta na golotinju):
> 
> _U novinama su naveli da takvu djecu pedofili puno lakše namame u stupicu jer su naviknuta na golotinju, pa im je to i vani nešto normalno._
> 
> Sta mislite o tome?  :shock:
> 
> ...



Meni je to isto bilo   :Rolling Eyes:  , al kao roditelji koje njihovo dijete vidi gole (barem jos uvijek) mi je ipak pao koji upitnik na pamet.

----------


## M&T

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mony prvotno napisa
> ...


ne šetaju goli ulicom, ali ja sam par puta vidjela neke pedofile/luđake/manijake koji onako tobože diskretno rastvore patent na hlačama i izvade pimpek pa se dodiruju..i to u parkovima, iza stabala, grmova i sl.

----------


## Timmy

FYI

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=41152

Mozda bi trebalo staviti upute na linku ponasanja da se ne koristi ovaj deminutiv (ne mogu ga niti vise napisat od muke da nekog ne isprovociram).

----------


## Mony

Timmy, koji deminutiv?
Meni link otvara topic o gljivicama na noznim prstima  :?

----------


## maria71

roda deminutiv rodica

augmentativ rodurina,rodetina

članice udruge su Rode,roditelji u akciji,a ne roditeljići u akcijici...tako sam si a to povezala ,tj valjda se na to ancica naljutila

----------


## Andora

pa treba pisat o gljivama na nogama, kako ne kužiš?!  :?   :Laughing:

----------


## Mony

> pa treba pisat o gljivama na nogama, kako ne kužiš?!  :?



 :Laughing:  
Da, i o tome treba li hodati golih nogu ako su ih napale gljivice   :Laughing:  

Ups, malo sam se zanijela...   :Wink:

----------


## Angie75

> Andora prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa treba pisat o gljivama na nogama, kako ne kužiš?!  :?  
> 
> 
> 
>  
> Da, i o tome treba li hodati golih nogu ako su ih napale gljivice   
> ...


  :Laughing:   Ma nisi, pa topic je golotinja! Golotinjica, ako su samo stopala?

----------


## Timmy

Cure, ako ukucate mrski nam deminutiv u pretraznik, ima doslovno 9 stranica sa skoro 300 linkova gdje se isti (nedajbozedaganapisem) spominje.

----------


## Timmy

I by the way, mene moja cura zove mamice (a ja sam njoj mama s velikim M   :Wink:  ). I curke na forumu me zovu Timica, a ja sam velika cura s velikim T. Ima jos toga.................

----------


## Timmy

Andora, tek sam sad skuzila   :Laughing:  , kasno palim. OK, mislim da smo dovoljno rekli, trudit cemo se ne spominjati ono sto drugima smeta jer to je jedino fer.

----------


## BusyBee

Ajmo se Timmy vratiti na temu topica.

----------


## Timmy

BB, upravo sam to i rekla, jel'da? Svejedno, hvala na preporuci.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

ne kužim o čemu pričate, valjda ne o ... pmpku?   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> ne kužim o čemu pričate, valjda ne o ... pmpku?


i ja prvo pomislila na to... pa kao deminutiv... pa mi nije jasno  :Laughing:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

he, he, he, rode, rodice, rodondendroni i rotkvice!
ovo me podsjeća na nedavnu epizodu kad je jedan nadobudni mladac zalutao na naš forum i pokrenuo zanimljiv topic, ali je na žalost odabrao malo nespretan ton i, naravno, "dobio je što je tražio". bilo je - frkt, frkt, greb, greb, neće nama tu neki pijetlić soliti pamet!
budući da ga poznam osobno, krenula sam mu pisati duuugački pp i objašnjavati da se ne treba olako obeshrabriti, niti preosobno shvatiti bilo kakve oštre reakcije, jer je posebnost ovog foruma da je _bremenit hormonima_  :Laughing:  pola foruma je trudno, a druga polovica doji! e, i onda mi je glupi server pojeo poruku! ja reko' - e, ..bi ga, i - zaboravih na to (hormoni   :Laughing:  ) i sve ode u dim!
uglavnom, kad počnu prštati hormoni, puna sam razumijevanja, jer i kod sebe primijećujem tu pojavu!

----------


## stray_cat

mi smo goli pred malim, mats se i dalje kupa sa njim u kadi, ja se otusiram skup s njim kad nam je mats na putu

mene zanima jedan detalj, ekipa koja sakriva dijelove tijela za cenzuru, kakav vi odnos imate prema vlastitom tijelu, na sta lici vas sex sa partnerom

nekako nemrem spojit aktivan i zdrav sexualni zivot sa opsjednutoscu pokrivanja dijelova za cenzuru i znam par cura koje su starci osakatili za citav zivot puneci im glavu pravilima lijepog ponasanja

vartex je kao kriterij koj to nije navela detalj da je svoje decke rodila kroz vaginu pa kao ipak im to neda gledat, a kaj sa mamama koje su rodile na carski, ili recimo usvojile, jel i oni trebaju imat isti kriterij za cenzuriranje dijelova tijela

i kao pitanje dana, kak vi mame cenzurasice vodite klince na bazen? kak se tamo presvucete da vam podmladak slucajno ne vidi nepocudni dijelic koze?

----------


## mama courage

> kao pitanje dana, kak vi mame cenzurasice vodite klince na bazen? kak se tamo presvucete da vam podmladak slucajno ne vidi nepocudni dijelic koze?


uuuuu... :shock: . opet idu ona teska filozofska pitanja...    :Grin:  _a kako VIIII to, aaa_... recimo, ja sam se dosjetila   :Idea:  pa obucem kupaci vec doma.... aha...  :Naklon:   ne toliko zbog cenzure   :Raspa:  , nego da sto prije uletimo u bazen.   :Bouncing:   ... a svlacim mokri kupaci na famozni nacin da udjem SAMA u kabinu   :Saint:  , jer kabine su uglavnom tako male da bi se sudarale ako bi obje usle.  :Nope:   a i imam lijepo non AP-odgojeno dijete   :Love:   koje me ceka ispred kabine i ne pravi raspashojs po svlacionici.   :Taps:  




> vartex je kao kriterij koj to nije navela detalj da je svoje decke rodila kroz vaginu pa kao ipak im to neda gledat, a kaj sa mamama koje su rodile na carski, ili recimo usvojile, jel i oni trebaju imat isti kriterij za cenzuriranje dijelova tijela


ne znam, :?  zar je stvarno TOLIKO bitno  :Rolling Eyes:  da raskerecim noge pred djetetom, da mi ona moze vidjeti vaginu pa da budem u trendu (il barem postedjena ovakvih pitanja   :Razz:  )?   :Laughing:  jel taj cin toliko bitan za djecji razvoj ?  :Unsure:  ima li neke strucne literature na tu temu ?   :Cekam:   mozda sam ja fakat nazadna puritanka u dusi.   :Sick:  da ju slijedeci put povedem umjesto na "miffy" na "vaginine monologe" ?    :Laughing: 

e... i da..  mada, ne hodam gola ko tom gotovac ne mogu se pozalit na seks s partnerom.  :Shy kiss:  

znam, znam... za ovaj mjesec sam iskoristila sav kontigent smajlica koji mi stoji na raspolaganju. necu vise biti tako kreativna, obecavam  :Kiss:

----------


## Sirius Black

> mene zanima jedan detalj, ekipa koja sakriva dijelove tijela za cenzuru, kakav vi odnos imate prema vlastitom tijelu, na sta lici vas sex sa partnerom


 :? 

Evo ovako:
Nikad u životu nisam vidjela starce gole, niti mislim da sam išta zbog toga propustila. Isto tako namjeravam prestati hodati gola po stanu kad se beba rodi, tj. kad malo odraste. Ako slučajno vidi koga golog nećemo na to obraćati pažnju. 
Nemam nikakvih frustracija zbog svog tijela niti ga se najmanje sramim (zapravo mislim da sasvim dobro izgledam  :Wink:  ) , ali mislim da su neki dijelovi tijela stvar intime i htjela bih da mi to i dijete nauči. 
Mene je golu vidio u životu vidio jedino MM (ne računam doktore   :Grin:  ), tj. onda još nije bio MM. Isto kao što se ne volim povjeravati bilo kome i razotkrivati intimne detalje svoje osobnosti, tako ne volim davati određene dijelove tijela svima na uvid.  
Što se tiče seksualnog života, e tu nema apsolutno nikakve cenzure. MM poznaje moje tijelo u detalje iz svih mogućih pozicija i ima ekskluzivno pravo na to  :D

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*mama courage:*



> znam, znam... za ovaj mjesec sam iskoristila sav kontigent smajlica koji mi stoji na raspolaganju. necu vise biti tako kreativna, obecavam


točno *dvadeset* si ih upotrijebila!  :shock:

----------


## vertex

> vartex je kao kriterij koj to nije navela detalj da je svoje decke rodila kroz vaginu pa kao ipak im to neda gledat, a kaj sa mamama koje su rodile na carski, ili recimo usvojile, jel i oni trebaju imat isti kriterij za cenzuriranje dijelova tijela


lavache je napisala da činjenica da smo nosili djecu u sebi 9 mjeseci ruši sve ograde između nas (u tom smislu, nije citat). Ja sam na to odgovorila ovo gore: ako su jednom prošli kroz moju vaginu, ne znači da će opet imati pristupa. Što je primjereno u jednom trenutku, u drugom svakako nije. To svakako nije bio nekakav moj kriterij za cenzuriranje.
Djeca su me vidjela golu puno puta, za D. smatram da je to i dalje ok, ali s A. sam već dulje suzdržanija baš zato što poštujem njegov (odavno) rastući osjećaj za vlastitu intimu. Ne pada mi na pamet da ga uvjeravam da su spolni organi isto što i leđa, kad on već dugo sam prepoznaje da to nije tako, bez da mu je to itko posebno naglašavao.  
Ja uopće ne govorim o pravilima lijepog ponašanja, ja govorim o oprezu u poštovanju djetetove intime, spolnog razvoja i urođenog  (ne naučenog) osjećaja srama.
A tvoje pitanje o seksu me navodi na pomisao da nemaš pojma o čemu pričaš.

----------


## vertex

> posebnost ovog foruma da je _bremenit hormonima_  pola foruma je trudno, a druga polovica doji! ... kad počnu prštati hormoni, puna sam razumijevanja, jer i kod sebe primijećujem tu pojavu!


Moje dosadašnje iskustvo s hormonima je da samo izvlače na površinu ono što već postoji u meni. Uopće ne volim da se hormoni koriste da bi se umanjilo vrijednost nečijih osjećaja (ne kažem da ti to radiš, ali radi puno ljudi, pa i mnoge cure s foruma to rade same sebi).
Ako pričaš o topicu na koji ja mislim, onda moji postovi tamo nemaju puno veze s hormonima, barem ne ženskim.

----------


## apricot

> zar je stvarno TOLIKO bitno  da raskerecim noge pred djetetom, da mi ona moze vidjeti vaginu pa da budem u trendu


e, vala ga i ti pretjera (i ne samo sa smajlićima)!   :Laughing:  

ma da pročitam topic još zilijun puta, ne bih uspjela pronaći da je itko od nas takvo što napisao kao vlastitu praksu.
najviše smo se obazirali na skrivanje/neskrivanje, odnosno: boraviti u kupaonici gol ili pod punom opremom te istjerati dijete iz kupaonice ako ti naleti, ili ne.

a širenje nogu... ma daj...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ms. ivy

danas te pratim ko sjena   :Laughing:  

ja već par dana čitam i čudom se čudim, sad smo već stigli i do ginekoloških pregleda!   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> ali s A. sam već dulje suzdržanija baš zato što poštujem njegov (odavno) rastući osjećaj za vlastitu intimu. Ne pada mi na pamet da ga uvjeravam da su spolni organi isto što i leđa, kad on već dugo sam prepoznaje da to nije tako, bez da mu je to itko posebno naglašavao.


ovo bih 100 puta potpisala, s jednom izmjenom: dok dijete samo ne shvati kako guza nije isto što i leđa, neću govoriti ni da jest ni da nije, ali ću se podjednako ponašati prema svim dijelovima tijela i tretirati ih isto.
onoga trenutka kada primijetim da dijete otkriva spolnost i osjeti potrebu za intimom, djelovat ću u oba smjera: niti ću nametati otkrivanje vlastite, niti se uplitati u njezinu.

----------


## mama courage

:?  :?  :?  (hocete da ih jos stavim?   :Grin:  )

komentar se odnosio na ovo...




> vartex je kao kriterij koj to nije navela detalj da je svoje decke rodila kroz vaginu pa kao ipak im to neda gledat, a kaj sa mamama koje su rodile na carski, ili recimo usvojile, jel i oni trebaju imat isti kriterij za cenzuriranje dijelova tijela


a i vec prije se povuklo pitanje te vagine...   :Grin:  nemam sad vremena traziti...

----------


## apricot

ja sam to shvatila metaforički...

----------


## maria71

marko je danas bio sa mnom na depilaciji.....

uz to što je rođen carskim i cijepljen,hoće li pogled na moje strijaste i celulitne batake u njenu inicirati neku psihopatološku crtu ?

----------


## vertex

> ovo bih 100 puta potpisala, s jednom izmjenom: dok dijete samo ne shvati kako guza nije isto što i leđa, neću govoriti ni da jest ni da nije, ali ću se podjednako ponašati prema svim dijelovima tijela i tretirati ih isto.


To nije izmjena, to je isto  :Grin:  (možda se ne razumije jasno iz mojih postova).

----------


## Joe

> marko je danas bio sa mnom na depilaciji.....
> 
> uz to što je rođen carskim i cijepljen,hoće li pogled na moje strijaste i celulitne batake u njenu inicirati neku psihopatološku crtu ?


možda ako je bila brazilska  :Grin:

----------


## maria71

e nije 

ćuću ne diram

----------


## Andora

maria71 - bolje da se mali nauči šta je celulit i shvati ga ko sastavni dio žene   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## summer

Ma ovdje se rasprava standardno izvrnula i izvukli samo ekstremni komentari (to sam i sama napravila) - kao da postoje samo dvije opcije: ili si tip koji se kuci presetava gol, tako ruca, usisava, navlastito pred djecom (pred kojima se i seksas) ili si tip koji kolektivno vodi djecu i bracnog druga psihologu jer je netko nekome vidio komad sise ili nedajboze nekog dlakavijeg predjela. Seksa se rijetko, u potpunoj tisini i tami, samo kad su djeca kod bake i djeda. 

A ustvari svi (nadam se   :Grin:  ) popunjavamo onaj golemi prostor izmedju te dvije krajnosti.

----------


## Loryblue

> mene zanima jedan detalj, ekipa koja sakriva dijelove tijela za cenzuru, kakav vi odnos imate prema vlastitom tijelu, na sta lici vas sex sa partnerom
> 
> nekako nemrem spojit aktivan i zdrav sexualni zivot sa opsjednutoscu pokrivanja dijelova za cenzuru i znam par cura koje su starci osakatili za citav zivot puneci im glavu pravilima lijepog ponasanja
> 
> i kao pitanje dana, *kak vi mame cenzurasice vodite klince na bazen*? kak se tamo presvucete da vam podmladak slucajno ne vidi nepocudni dijelic koze?


1. ja i moje tijelo smo u odličnom odnosu, čak smo na vrlo prijateljskom -ti-. jedino šta se ne volimo baš previše iz pozadinskog dijela gledat u ogledau. celulit kvari dojam sex bombe  :Grin:  

2. pokrivam određene dijelove tijela sve do intime sobe. tada se razgolitim ko od majke rođena. i sex (kad ga ima) je bez cenzure. čak i mm ponekad zaglumi ginekologa ako me nešto na vršnjakinji smeta a ne mogu sama otkrit šta.  :Grin:  

3. ko je vidio vodit dite na bazen !? dite se vodi na more  :Laughing:   a na plažu se stigne prikladno već od doma odjeven u plažne artikle. kad se ide kući čak i nije potrebno presvlačenje u kabini. sve se može prominit sideći na šugamanu. ili se opasat istim pa se onda prominit.  :Grin:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*vertex*:
ne znam na koji topic misliš. ja mislim na onaj sa simentalcem.

----------


## vertex

*puhovi*: i ja mislim na taj. I tip mi je definitivno digao živce, ali ne zbog mog viška majčinskih hormona, već zbog svog patronizirajućeg nastupa i poprilične nekulture u komunikaciji. Ali još malo, pa ću i ja bit odrasla, i neće mi ni takvi više dizat živce. (Poprilično smo OT.)

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

to su ti čari virtualnog komuniciranja... u stvarnosti je dečko skroz simpa. šarmantan, zgodan... i pomalo legenda.  :Grin:   naime, radi se o tomislavu erdelji, pioniru (zajedno sa ženom) neasistiranog poroda u hrvata...   :Laughing:  
čovjek ima dva iskustva neasistiranog poroda, pa otuda valjda i onaj malo presamouvjeren ton.

----------


## maria71

ajde dajte link

----------


## BusyBee

Ajde, dajte mariji link i vratite se na temu.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

evo: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...974&highlight=

----------


## Nikina mama

Nikada nismo goli pred djetetom jer smatram da nema potrebe za tim, ni moji roditelji nisu nikada bili goli preda mnom pa mislim da nisam zakinuta za nikakvo zivotno iskustvo.

----------


## tibica

MM i ja živimo sami u stanu i apsolutno nemamo nikakvih problema s šetanjem goli po stanu, naprotiv. Vrata od kuponice nam služe samo ako je zima da zadrže toplinu unutra. Nisam još rodila ali mislim da se definitivno neću skrivati pred vlastitim djetetom, barem ne dok je maleno. E sad, koja je dobna granica za takvu praksu? Mislim, ne mogu baš šetati gola pred teenagerom. 
Što se tiče tih bračnih parova koji se srame jedno pred durgim skinuti i šetati goli mislim da to nije baš normalno. Ne želim nikoga uvrijediti ali ako mu je ružan moje celulit i popucane kapilare neka zatvori oči. Pa neću se cijeli život skrivati pred vlastitim mužem. Uostalom, ja njega volim kakav je, s trbuhom ili bez njega, s kosom ili ćelavog... Njegov fizički izgled nema veze s našim sexualnim životom pa tako ne bi trebao imati ni moj.

----------


## lunahor

mi se setamo goli  svud po stanu, mislim ono kad izlazimo iz kade i sl. ili idemo u kadu, nitko ne reagira i to mi je najnormalnije.

----------


## anki

> marko je danas bio sa mnom na depilaciji.....
> 
> uz to što je rođen carskim i cijepljen,hoće li pogled na moje strijaste i celulitne batake u njenu inicirati neku psihopatološku crtu ?


blago tvojoj snahi...  :Grin:

----------


## vitekova mamuška

> he, he, da se malo našalim - ja se pred malim bebulincem pokušavam skrivati dok se tuširam, jer čim mi vidi grudi počne - prvo vrlo temperamentno izražavati svoje oduševljenje, zatim isto tako temperamentno davati do znanja da hoće pristup svojim "gan-gan", a ubrzo i protestirati, plakati itd, tako da mi je bolje da se skrijem inače ostanem s "dudom" na rubu kade, gola i mokra, dok mladi gospon radi svoj "gan-gan"


Hehe, ja sam baš danas u toplesu hodala dnevnim dok Vito nije skužio i počeo vikati cice cice sav sretan...nakon što je počelo nacicavanje svake minute, obukla sam majicu i cicoljubac se usredotočio na nešto drugo...svatko ima svoje razloge za skrivanje golotinje   :Laughing:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

e, da, un dijeta je polučila dosta dobre rezultate, tako da ima nada za mlađeg sina - možda se opet počnem sprešetavati gola kad izgubim još koju kilu i dođem u top formu! - pa i on postane naturist kao stariji, a ne zadrti konzervativac!   :Laughing:

----------


## maxovamama

Meni je stvarno smiješno skrivati bilo koji komad tijela pred svojom djecom. Golo tijelo je golo tijelo, kao što je ruka gola, noga gola, lice golo. Tako su i grudi i spolni organi ponekad goli.

Mislim, nisam po cijele dane gola, ali ponekad jesam. I mogu reći da sam primjetila da moj Max jedini od dečki u vrtiću ne viri u wc kada cure idu piškiti. Jer ne kuži kaj je tu tako spektakularno vidjeti curicu bez gaćica.

Mislim da im šaljemo pogrešnu poruku kada golo tijelo poistovjećujemo sa seksualnošću i kada ga skrivamo.

----------


## lavache

baš se slažem sa ovim što si napisala, maxovamama...

----------


## camel

daklem, MM i ja nikad se nismo skrivali pred srnom. nismo golotinju ništ posebno isticali, ali se ni skrivali. 

kad gle, moje me 5,5-godišnje dijete neki dan sasvim šokiralo. presvlačim se ja u kupaći kad ona počne kihotati i pokazivati prstićem u mene tipa hi, hi gle mama je gola.

mislim otkud joj sad to? 
tisuću puta nas je vidjela gole i sad odjednom na to reagira.

uz to npr. na plaži ne želi se presvući izvan kabine ili ako je ne zaklonimo ručnikom.  pred nama se još i presvuče, ali pred drugim ljudima - nema šanse.

ma kad bolje razmislim, zna i doma nekad reći - neka nitko ne ulazi u moju sobu dok mu ne dozvolim (a za to vrijeme se unutra oblači).

i to je počelo tek nedavno. možda prije nekih 3-4 tjedna.

----------

mi se ne pokazujemo pred djecom. ako se kupam a oni se deru stavim šlafrok, pa odem njima. nikad gola.

----------


## mamasch

Ajme ova rasprava je za krepat.   :Laughing:  Zbilja ispada da smo dvije struje - jedni se maltene seksaju pred djecom, a drugi se zakopčani do grla tuširaju u mraku. Živi show! Netko je napisao da se nada da smo ipak svi nagurani između ove dvije krajnosti. Pridružujem se tom nadanju. 

[/quote]

----------


## Te-te

ok obzirom da imam žensko dijete ok mi je da se ja pred njom skidam i da mene vidi golu, i moja stara npr koja ju čuva da ide normalno s njom na wc
ali mi nije ok da mala gleda tati pišonju i tata se slaže s tim (rastavljeni smo)
nekek mi to nije u redu, pa mislim ni ja ne gledam svog starog golog :/ 
to mi je malo čudno

----------


## Ivke

Nisam stigla sve pročitati...
Mi se ne skrivamo pred djecom, a ni oni se ne skrivaju...

Mojoj mami sam normalno mogla ući u kupatilo kada se tuširala a tata je druga priča. Njemu je bilo neugodno tako da se stalno skrivao kada je piškio a meni(bila sam dosta mala) nikako nije bilo jasno što to on skriva jer sam znala kako izgleda gol i stalno sam mislila da ima još nešto što nisam vidjela, tako da bih čim bi ga vidjela da ide u WC juuuhu juriš za njim   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## pipi1

Moji dečkići imaju 5 godina i godinu i po

vide me golu kad se idem tuširati kao i tatu jer se ne zaključavamo u kupatilu a oni su naravno uvijek gdje smo i mi

inače ne hodam gola po stanu jedino sad kad su vrućine hodam u gaćama i grudnjaku ili nekoj majičici

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ne znam, meni je sasvim normalno vidjet golog čovjeka, ne crvenim se i ne skrećem pogled. 
mislim, ako ćemo sa nekog seksualnog stajališta, gro ljudi ima fetish na stopala... po toj logici ne bih smjela niti sandale nosit   :Grin:  
klinka me uredno vidi golu, ne vidim tu ništa stršano. doduše, vjerujem da je grozan prizor, al to je već druga tema   :Grin:  
ne znam, ne vidim ništa sramotno u golom tijelu...

----------


## filipova mama

> klinka me uredno vidi golu, ne vidim tu ništa stršano. doduše, vjerujem da je grozan prizor, al to je već druga tema   
> ne znam, ne vidim ništa sramotno u golom tijelu...


I mene moj klinas zna vidjeti u svoj mojoj grozoti. Nit je on bas zainteresiran, ali niti mu je neugodno.

----------


## BusyBee

> pa mislim ni ja ne gledam svog starog golog


Pa ne gledam ni ja svog starog golog, ali ne usporedjujem sebe s 34 i moje dijete sa 6 i ucinak koji bi na mene imalo skrivanje mog (golog) tate sada od mene ili skrivanje MM-a od djeteta koje tek formira stav i odnos prema ljudskom tijelu.

----------


## samaritanka

...kod nas nema skrivanja pred nasom djecom...meni je to ok...medutim nisu svi ljudi isti...zapravo je dobro raditi onako kako osjecas...ako si zakopcan, onda si zakopcan...ne mozes glumatati nesto sto nisi...
...usput i moj se tata takoder skrivao, valjda on zna zasto...mama nije...

----------


## babyface

mene su "moji hercegovci" pokusali nauciti da je golotinja samo za skrivanje  :Laughing:  
Premda vise mama ,nego tata.Vrata kupaonice su se zakljucavala;jedino ak im je trebalo leda oprati sam ulazila unutra..  :Razz:  
Naravno da sam ih bas zato i vidjela gole..kroz kljucanicu!
Priznajem da su uspjeli u naumu(mada ne vjerujem da su to radili hotimice)i ja sam se sve negdje do faxa sramila golog.No, nakon 2 poroda sve se "otvorilo"  :Laughing:  
Sad ispada da sam se skidala po haustorima,ali nije bas tako...samo sam se oslobodila.Danas tome ne pridajem preveliku vaznost i svatko moze kako hoce,ali bilo mi je smijesno kada su moje cure zapilile da im moram kupiti gornji dio badica,a od cicki ni c!!  :Laughing:  
To me podsjetilo na mene nekad.
Uglavnom presetavam se gola i kad ima i kad nema potrebe  :Razz:  ,a kod svojih klinki radim na tome da je golo prirodno.I ide nam  :Smile:

----------


## lailah

Meni je sasvim normalno da me moje dijete vidi golu. Najsmiješnije mi je kad se poslije tuširanja mažem s kremicama a on me gleda. Gleda cice pa onda pogled padne na "pepu". E onda započne s hrpetinom pitanja.   :Laughing:  Dok  se MM skriva ukoliko mu L. upadne u kupaonu što mi je užasno glupo. Rekla sam mu nek se opusti i pusti dete da gleda i uči.

----------


## vesna72

Ja imam muško dijete, ali mi nema niš čudno u tome da me vidi golu.

Nije baš da sam neki egzibicionist, ali ne zaključavam vrata kupaone niti ga tjeram iz sobe ako se presvlačim.

Jednostavno - ponašam se normalno   :Smile:

----------


## Rene2

U par postova sam pročitala da zbog zdravog stava prema golotinji imate zdrav stav prema seksualnosti.
Kakve veze ima golotinja sa seksualnošću?
Meni netko može biti super seksi u odjeći, a gol uopće ne.

Ja sam isto liberalni tip, MM malo manje, ali oboje se presvlačimo pred djetetom, idemo na wc, tuširanje... na plaži je mama topless, a često i nudo. Imamo i neke prijatelje nudiste s kojima idemo na plažu i moja djevojčica prihvaća golotinju kao nešto normalno i ljudsko, što to i jest.
Mislim da skrivanja, kao i sve ostalo što je zabranjeno, dovode većoj znatiželji, a to može poći u krivom smjeru.

----------


## lavache

pa golotinja ima itekakve veze sa sexualnošću. ne nužno i sa sexipilom.
ako imaš zdrav odnos prema svom golom tijelu, ako ga ne smatraš nečim čega se treba sramiti, tada se ne sramiš niti svoje sexualnosti.

sagledajte to i sa ove strane - mislim da je puno veći postotak anorexične djece iz obitelji u kojima je tijelo nešto što se treba skrivati. takva djeca nemaju izgrađen stav o svom tijelu, često im se ono i gadi i ne prihvaćaju svoju sexualnost, tj. ne žele postati žene/muškarci. srame se svojih oblina i svega što s vremenom dolazi.
također se osjećaju neugodno i kada su goli i sami, a kamoli kada je još netko makar blizu.

isto tako u kasnijim emotivnim odnosima imaju problem. 
nemožemo pobjeći od činjenice da će se naša djeca jednog dana zaljubiti i samim tim se upustiti u sexualne odnose.
puno bolji stav o samom sexu (kad se već spominje) imat će oni koji se osjećaju dobro u vlastitoj koži. njima nekako prirodno dođe da se cijene (generaliziram, ne znači da ljudi koji su odrastali u drugoj atmosferi nužno postaju promiskuitetni) a biti će im i ljepše.

uglavnom, uživanje u vlastitoj sexualnosti, ljubav prema vlastitom tijelu, sigurnost... sve se to ugrađuje u osobnost ako se od golotinje ne radi prevelika buka. 
to, naravno, ne znači da se ona mora nametati, ali se ne treba ni skrivati pod svaku cijenu.

----------


## Moover

pazite samo vi koji ste goli pred djecom da vas netko ne vidi jer bi vas mogli optužit za pedofiliju, seksualno zlostavljanje djece i slično...

----------


## Ancica

Neki dan dok sam se tusirala u presvlacioni nakon bazena, dvije djevojcice, nekih 7-9 godina, su me tako promatrale kao da nisu nikad vidjele golo tijelo odrasle zene. I bilo mi ih je zao.

----------


## krumpiric

Marin je već počeo pitat di je mamin pišo 8) 
i već je skonta razliku cure/dečki  :Heart:  
Osobito je zanimljivo da oni s pišom nemogu rodit bebu,pa sad stalno zapitkuje...

----------


## ronin

Evo da ja malo podignem temu

Mi smo se ovog ljeta kupali na Murteru na Kosirini,tamo mi šogi ima beach bar pa smo se kupali svi zajedno sa klincima.

Tamo nam se najviše svidjela nudistička plaža,pa smo se tamo lijepo i kupali.
Ali obučeni.

E sad,mene je najviše zanimala reakcija mog Josipa,ipak će dijete sad navršiti 5,nisam znala hoće li mu biti čudno....

Čekam,čekam....a kad ono ništa!!!Nula!Nema nikakve reakcije.
Njemu je to bilo skroz normalno i apsolutno mu nije bilo  neobično vidjeti gole ljude kako šeću.

Još jednom kažem,klinci su zakon.Dok ih mi ne pokvarimo svojim predrasudama.

----------


## plashljivo_pile

> Još jednom kažem,klinci su zakon.Dok ih mi ne pokvarimo svojim predrasudama.


jedan veliki debeli masni potpis na ovo!

----------


## mina30

Umrla sam od smijeha, a i mm kojem sam citala neke dijelove. Valjda treba biti umjeren kao i u svemu drugome. Necu se skrivati pred djecom, ali necu ni gola raditi kucanske poslove. Skrivanje samo potice djecu da otkrivaju. Tako moja necakinja ulazi za mnom u wc i odmah izadje, a ako zakljucam vrata stoji pred vratima i kuca dok god ne izadjem.

----------


## Honey

Izgleda da imam puritanca u kući. Nikad se nisam skrivala kod presvlačenja, odlaska na wc, tu i tamo se i kupamo zajedno. Jedan dan se presvlačim u sobi, on me strogo pogleda, pokaže prstom u mene i ozbiljno kaže: "Mama, sp'emi cice!"   :Embarassed:

----------


## Zoila

> Evo da ja malo podignem temu
> 
> Mi smo se ovog ljeta kupali na Murteru na Kosirini,tamo mi šogi ima beach bar pa smo se kupali svi zajedno sa klincima.
> 
> Tamo nam se najviše svidjela nudistička plaža,pa smo se tamo lijepo i kupali.
> Ali obučeni.
> 
> E sad,mene je najviše zanimala reakcija mog Josipa,ipak će dijete sad navršiti 5,nisam znala hoće li mu biti čudno....
> 
> ...


Potpis!
Moji sinovi imaju 8.5 i 5.5 godina, i mada se ja trudim izbjegavati situacije u kuci da me vide gola, ne reagiram ako ulete u sobu dok se presvlacim. Isto za mm. Ovo ljeto smo se i mi kupali kod nudisticke plaze (obuceni), i deckima je to bilo sasvim normalno. Starijem sinu je najvise zanimalo zasto nudisti nemogu bilo gdje, nego samo daleko od napucenih plaza. Moje objasnjenje je bilo vise zbog toga sto ljudi smatraju pristojnim, i kako nekima je nudizam nepristojno, nekima nije, a nekima to cak odgovara.  Sto ljudi, sto cudi.... Bio je zadovoljan odgovorom.

----------


## antik

> ronin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Još jednom kažem,klinci su zakon.Dok ih mi ne pokvarimo svojim predrasudama.
> 
> 
> jedan veliki debeli masni potpis na ovo!


POTPISUJEM !!!

----------


## MGrubi

> Jedan dan se presvlačim u sobi, on me strogo pogleda, pokaže prstom u mene i ozbiljno kaže: "Mama, sp'emi cice!"


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## domy

Ne.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Pliska

Iako nismo nikada radili scene kad bi nas vidio gole, presvlačimo se pred njim i često kupamo zajedno, za njega vidjeti golotinju na plaži uopće nije normalno. Moja frendica se sunča u toplesu i kad ju je Daniel ljetos vidio bio je šokiran. Možda da je manji nebi uopće reagirao, ali njemu je golotinja za po kući a ne javno na plaži pokazivati cice   :Grin:

----------


## Anci

Ja se još nisam počela skrivat pred djecom. Jedna je 3.5 god a druga 1 god. A MM opet, ne voli da ga gledaju. Ja nekako mislim da ne treba pravit neku famu oko toga a s druge strane, imam onu knjigu "Odgajam li dobro svoje dijete". Mislim da sam tamo pročitala da treba djecu učiti da su neke stvari ipak privatne. 

Što vi mislite?

----------


## leonisa

ne skrivam se i necu. nisam uopce o tome razmisljala do ovog topika. meni je to sasvim normalna stvar.
najsladje je kad me vidi bez grudnjaka i zagleda se u sise i kako ja oblacim grudnjak ona im salje pusu i vise pa-pa!  :Saint:

----------


## ms. ivy

pa, ovisi koje stvari smatraš privatnima. kad te djetešce vidi golu, poželjet će te i dodirnuti. tad ćeš mu objasniti gdje te smije dirati a gdje ne, i iskoristiti priliku da ga naučiš koje njegove dijelove nitko ne smije dirati bez dozvole. kad se nadivi golim tijelima - svojem, tvojem, tatinom, nauči razlike među njima i granice intimnosti, uopće više neće obraćati pažnju dok se ujutro zajedno oblačite ili ti navečer radi društvo dok se tuširaš.

a kad počne pokazivati da mu golotinja smeta i tražiti osamu, to ćeš poštivati.

ne znam, meni se to uopće ne čini komplicirano. nastojim djetetu ne stvarati tabue u glavici, objašnjavati što ga zanima i ne opterećivati ga onime što ga još ne zanima, i to je sve.

----------


## Anci

Ne želim ni ja stvarati tabue i mislim da je njima golotinja normalna stvar. Obje su često u kupaoni dok se tuširam- mala u kolicima a velika harači po mom neseseru! Mojoj starijoj su i grudi skroz normalna stvar i kao što kaže ms.ivy, ne obraća na njih pažnju. Valjda zato što u mojoj i užoj i široj obitelji sve žene (osim baka  :Smile:  ) doje- uvijek je netko "razotkriven"!

----------


## leonisa

> pa, ovisi koje stvari smatraš privatnima. kad te djetešce vidi golu, poželjet će te i dodirnuti. tad ćeš mu objasniti gdje te smije dirati a gdje ne, i iskoristiti priliku da ga naučiš koje njegove dijelove nitko ne smije dirati bez dozvole. kad se nadivi golim tijelima - svojem, tvojem, tatinom, nauči razlike među njima i granice intimnosti, uopće više neće obraćati pažnju dok se ujutro zajedno oblačite ili ti navečer radi društvo dok se tuširaš.
> 
> a kad počne pokazivati da mu golotinja smeta i tražiti osamu, to ćeš poštivati.
> 
> ne znam, meni se to uopće ne čini komplicirano. nastojim djetetu ne stvarati tabue u glavici, objašnjavati što ga zanima i ne opterećivati ga onime što ga još ne zanima, i to je sve.


  :Love:  wunderschon!

----------


## BusyBee

ms. ivy, jako lijepo receno   :Heart:  

Nama je djevojka, sa sest i pol izjavila da trazi malo vise privatnosti u kupatilu. Dozvoli da joj ja dodam sto treba i sama sve obavi, a tati je zabranila ulazak u kupatilo. I mi to postujemo, skroz ozbiljno.
Zadrzale smo jedino "tretman ljepote" vikendom, kad se zatvorimo u kupatilo i "tretiramo" pripravcima  :Wink:  i povremeno zajednicko tusiranje.

----------


## mamasch

ms. ivy, slažem se u potpunosti s tobom. 
 :Heart:

----------


## donna

to me baš zanimalo...jel problem ako nas vidi gole?
naime masu puta se tuširam i evo nje...kaže "vidi sike" i kad vidi grudnjak kaže "vidi sike"  :Laughing:  
i tatu je znala vidjeti u tuširanju ali nije reagirala nikako...jedino njemu je bilo jako neugodno   :Embarassed:  
jednom...sjedi on u boxama bila vrućina jako i kaže ona "tata ima repić " a mi  :shock:  :shock:    :Laughing:   :Laughing:    dakako nije se NIŠTA vidjelo ali ona povezala "TO" s psićem kojeg ima i "visi" mu repić   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ms. ivy

i onda ste joj, dakako, objasnili da tata nema repić nego penis?

----------


## donna

ne NISMO!  :Rolling Eyes:   nego smo se valjali od smijeha jedno vrijeme ...pa rekli tata NEMA repić ..ali penis nismo spominjali
jednostavno nismo toliko ozbiljni da ostanemo ravnodušni i ne smijati se na ono što je rekla i kako je to povezala...

----------


## ms. ivy

pa povezala je sasvim logično za svoju dvogodišnju glavicu, na vama je da joj objasnite.   :Smile:

----------


## Maya83

Evo, kako je Lara počela sama sjediti i mi uredili kupaonicu...znamo se svi zajedno kupati navecer (naravno kada imamo vremena) 
Na početku smo se oblačili u kupače gače, a kada smo shvatili da je to malo glupo sada smo goli, osim mog muža koji uđe sa boksericama...
Inače nemam nikakve predrasude oko toga....

----------


## apricot

meni je to neprirodno.
u vlastitoj kući, u vlastitoj kadi... kupati se u gaćama!
ako mu je nelagodno, neka se kupa sam.
ali gol.
zašto forsirati zajedničko kupanje ako se ne osjeća ok s time?

----------


## Anci

> zašto forsirati zajedničko kupanje ako se ne osjeća ok s time?


slažem se
mom mužu je nelagodno biti gol 
kupa se sam u zatvorenoj kupaoni
meni ne smeta i meni cure normalno ulaze

lana već kuži
ona kaže: moj tata se kupa, ne voli da ulazim
meni je to skroz ok. poštuje njegove granice.

----------


## zajecka

Pa evo ovako moji se predamnom nisu skrivali nešto posebno, tata se nije zaključavao u kupaoni ali dao je do znanja da želi privatnost i koliko se sjećam nije me baš nešto to ni zanimalo. Pa tako se ni ja ne skrivam, djeca me pod normalno vide golu u svim trenucima, a već MM-u je jako neugodno (drugačije je odgajan). On ne govori ništa posebno o tome jednostavno kada se kupa povuče zavjesu, na wc je ok klinci mogu uči, ali pimpača baš ne pokazuje na sva zvona.
Nego, moj sin je postao dosta sramežljiv (5g) još sa 3g. se ne želi pred nikime (osim pred nama doma) skinuti gol. Mislim da tu ima dosta utjecaja od bake i dede jer su oni malo konzervativnijii kažu im da se curice i dečki ne smiju gledati i sl......bezveze, samo im još više daju povoda........

Ali evo baš neki dan nisam znala jel sam pretjerala u otvorenosti, ja na wc i imam menzis i klinci uletjeli (sin je to već vidio ali nije pitao) i seka veli mama kaj ti je to zmazano, ja zastala i mislim si šta da lažem, kad tad im moram reći pa bočlje sada kad su još mali i zadovolje se jednostavnim odgovorom i ništa istinu na sunce: To mami curi krv povremeno, ali nije to ništa strašno znaš to je od male loptice koja se ne pretvori u malu bebu u maminom tijelu iz koje ste i vi nastali, nego ona pukne i izađe van??!!......A kažu oni, znači kuma sada nema zmazane gačice (jer je trudna).........I lijepo smo si mi tako popričali...........  :Laughing:   :D

----------


## aries24

mom noi je sasvim normalno vidjeti nas gole tako da mu to više nije zanimljivo, ali obavezno mora gledati kad rodjak (nikola od shogi) pere guzu
tako je neku večer bila moja prijateljica i rekla mu da se ona ide tuširati, a on je brzo zauzeo poziciju (sjeo na školjku) i rekao "noa mora gledati"
dok se ona pripremala, trknuo je uzeti si "zanimaciju" (fetu sira), brzo se vratio na poziciju i čekao   :Rolling Eyes:  
jedva sam ga odvukla odatle

----------


## meda

> ne NISMO!   nego smo se valjali od smijeha jedno vrijeme ...pa rekli tata NEMA repić ..ali penis nismo spominjali
> jednostavno nismo toliko ozbiljni da ostanemo ravnodušni i ne smijati se na ono što je rekla i kako je to povezala...


ovo stvarno ne kuzim, pa sta niste mogli reci da tata ima pisu :? 

ovako ste poslali potpuno zbunjujucu poruku s tim smijanjem, ali i neotkrivanjem o cemu se radi.

----------


## donna

pa tko je rekao da nismo :? 
rekla sam da nismo upotrebljavali riječ PENIS...  :Grin:  
zna ona šta je koka a što pišo   :Rolling Eyes:  
htjela sam samo ispričati smiješnu scenu oko repića ali nema veze :?

----------


## Maya83

Ma ne srami se moj muž...skine se on nakraju, Lari on nije ni zaniljiv...jedino sam ja zanimljiva i moje cike, zapravo bradavice koje mi uporno stisce...smjesno ali kadkad bolno...
 :Laughing:

----------


## meda

> pa tko je rekao da nismo :? 
> rekla sam da nismo upotrebljavali riječ PENIS...  
> zna ona šta je koka a što pišo   
> htjela sam samo ispričati smiješnu scenu oko repića ali nema veze :?


iz tvog posta se dalo zakljuciti da NISTE nista rekli, nego se samo smijali, i naglasili da nema repic.

----------


## Moover

> iz tvog posta se dalo zakljuciti da NISTE nista rekli, nego se samo smijali, i naglasili da nema repic.


I u čemu bi bio problem da nisu ništa rekli? To je njihova stvar, a ne vaša... šta se vi brinete zašto roditelj djetetu nije objasnio šta je penis???   :Razz:

----------


## petrić

> pa, ovisi koje stvari smatraš privatnima. kad te djetešce vidi golu, poželjet će te i dodirnuti. tad ćeš mu objasniti gdje te smije dirati a gdje ne, i iskoristiti priliku da ga naučiš koje njegove dijelove nitko ne smije dirati bez dozvole. kad se nadivi golim tijelima - svojem, tvojem, tatinom, nauči razlike među njima i granice intimnosti, uopće više neće obraćati pažnju dok se ujutro zajedno oblačite ili ti navečer radi društvo dok se tuširaš.
> 
> a kad počne pokazivati da mu golotinja smeta i tražiti osamu, to ćeš poštivati.
> 
> ne znam, meni se to uopće ne čini komplicirano. nastojim djetetu ne stvarati tabue u glavici, objašnjavati što ga zanima i ne opterećivati ga onime što ga još ne zanima, i to je sve.



ms. ivy, nekoliko rečenica i u njima sva mudrost!   :Smile:  
koliko je dobro biti opušten ( ukoliko posjedujemo istinsku opuštenost ) dok su mali, toliko je važno kad dođu u fazu srama da to poštujemo i da ih ne " teroriziramo " svojom golotinjom jer ona grubo povređuje njihov integritet. ako tada ne poštujemo njihovu intimu oni će teško razviti poštovanje prema tuđoj što može dovesti do velikih problema.

----------


## mamasch

Moja djeca su me vidjela golu, moje cice im nisu niš posebno   :Laughing:  , samo se nasmiju i kažu "mamina guza/cice/piša" i odu iz sobe. Nisam im predmet čuđenja, straha ni ismijavanja. Jedino ne dam da me u igri diraju po piši, isto tako MM. Nijihove piše/guze su "nešto drago i ne čačkamo po njima, njih mama/tata/baka očiste i spreme u pelenu/hlače". Još nisu došli u fazu čačkanja jer su u pelenama, na plaži im je bilo zanimljivije more i kamenčići.

Eto, ništa posebno, ne skrivamo se, ne pokazujemo se i sve 5, nema straha, nema frustracija, znaju šta je šta (koliko je razumljivo njihovoj dobi).

----------


## donna

> donna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa tko je rekao da nismo :? 
> rekla sam da nismo upotrebljavali riječ PENIS...  
> zna ona šta je koka a što pišo   
> htjela sam samo ispričati smiješnu scenu oko repića ali nema veze :?
> 
> 
> iz tvog posta se dalo zakljuciti da NISTE nista rekli, nego se samo smijali, i naglasili da nema repic.


neznam zašto mislite da bi dvogodišnje dijete trebalo znati za pojam PENIS   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## marta

Ne znam zasto mislis da je za dvogodisnjaka prihvatljiviji piso od penisa.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Meni je pišo prihvatljiviji od penisa ne zato što bih bila za neke tabue, već zato što ga sama nikad tako ne nazivam, pa mi je vrlo neprirodno. Izbjegavam usiljeno ponašanje i izražavanje, pogotovo sa svojim djetetom.

S druge strane, ne bih baš da K. zove penis onako kako ga ja nazivam.  :Embarassed:  Stoga - pišo it is.

----------


## leonisa

nama je sve pisa...pisati, piskiti, pisa....a nema jos potrebe objasnjavati tatinu pisu  :Grin:  
ali kad jednog dana otkrije razliku i upita me za nju, reci cu joj.

i ja kao i Luna ne govorim penis pa mi je neprirodno i djetetu govoriti rijeci koje inace ne govorim poput npr. automobila. on je auto.  :Wink:

----------


## Sun

kod nas je pimpek u igri   :Grin:  
a Lukas kaže pim pa onda i ja sad tako jer mi je fora njegova skraćenica   :Smile:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ovo je sad totalni OT (možda bi bilo zgodno otvoriti novi topic, ali ne da mi se  :Grin:  ), ali baš sam o tome nedavno razmišljala - treba li djeci pravilno imenovati stvari koje tako ne nazivamo ili je najbolje govoriti kako govorimo, pa će već s vremeno shvatiti koji su "službeni" nazivi?

Npr. naša draga lampa  :Grin:  je u stvari svjetiljka i trebala bi mu govoriti "Upalio si svjetlo." Kaleb POJMA NEMA što je svjetlo jer govorimo lampa. 

Ja mu za nešto fuj ili prljavo velim da je "bekino"(to je jedina riječ na koju reagira odmicanjem, "prljavo" i "zamazano" ga ne tangiraju  :Grin:  ).

Pa vešmašina, telka, daljinac, pas nam je stalno pesek i tak...

Baš mi je sad to zanimljivo, možda i otvorim topic ("O, ne", povikaše forumaši i razbježaše se  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Luna Rocco

> kod nas je pimpek u igri   
> a Lukas kaže pim pa onda i ja sad tako jer mi je fora njegova skraćenica


Tako i kod nas više nitko ne govori "nema", svi govorimo "meme"  :Embarassed:

----------


## Sun

Luna, mi isto koristimo razne takve izraze, ali se i mijenjaju kroz vrijeme..

A ovo gore je jako zanimljivo, aj ipak otvori novi topic. Baš me zanimaju odgovori, mišljenja

----------


## maria71

ja odskora koristim pinđur

----------


## Sun

m71   :Laughing:  
to od onog mukičinog topica garant

----------


## meda

> meda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  donna prvotno napisa
> ...


pa ni ja, niti sam to igdje rekla :? 

mislim da je ovaj razgovor ko igra pokvarenog telefona   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## meda

> Ovo je sad totalni OT (možda bi bilo zgodno otvoriti novi topic, ali ne da mi se  ), ali baš sam o tome nedavno razmišljala - treba li djeci pravilno imenovati stvari koje tako ne nazivamo ili je najbolje govoriti kako govorimo, pa će već s vremeno shvatiti koji su "službeni" nazivi?
> 
> )


ja stalno vrtim nazive, i zargon, i dijalekt, i 'sluzbeno'...

shvatit ce s vremenom koji su sluzbeni nazivi i kada ih koristiti, ali kako ce ako ih nikada nije cuo  :Grin:  

reci mu ponekad i lampa i svjetiljka i svjetlo, prvi puta ce te blijedo gledati, i mozda ce zahtijevati da koristis samo 'njegov' naziv, ali ce znati kako se pravilno kaze. 

tako moj dorian, uvijek trazi da ja kazem kako se kaze nesto (za stvari koje vec zna), ne prihvaca ako mm kaze, ali je vazno da cuje pa ce valjda jednog dana i poceti korisititi. sad nis ne koristi ionako, imam osjecaj da on stalno nas ispituje da provjeri jel mi znamo kako se nesto zove  :Grin:

----------


## marta

Ja sam pitala zasto bi iz pozicije jednog dvogodisnjaka piso bio prihvatljiviji od penisa. Nisam htjela reci da trebate govoriti penis, nego da je djetetu svejedno hoce li nauciti da se kaze penis ili piso. BTW, moji klinci znaju sve te nazive, pa koriste pimpek, piso, pisonja, i jos neke njihove izmisljene ali znaju i sto je penis. Pa ako netko govori pod normalno penis ne vidim nikakav razlog zasto bi djetetu govorio piso...

Luna je to bolje objasnila, meni danas bas nesto i ne ide...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## meda

> Ja sam pitala zasto bi iz pozicije jednog dvogodisnjaka piso bio prihvatljiviji od penisa. Nisam htjela reci da trebate govoriti penis, nego da je djetetu svejedno hoce li nauciti da se kaze penis ili piso. BTW, moji klinci znaju sve te nazive, pa koriste pimpek, piso, pisonja, i jos neke njihove izmisljene ali znaju i sto je penis. Pa ako netko govori pod normalno penis ne vidim nikakav razlog zasto bi djetetu govorio piso...
> 
> Luna je to bolje objasnila, meni danas bas nesto i ne ide...


ma nek taj organ zove  kako tko hoce, to uopce nije sporno, meni je sporno samo to da su se oni smijali i rekli da to niej repic, a nisu rekli sto je. a onda se ispostavilo da curica zna sta je koka i piso (citiram, vidi gore), pa joj svakako ne treba pojasnjenje STO je to penis, ili piso, ili sto vec...nego eventualno samo reci da je to to...piso, penis, kako god, ovisno o tome sto se do tada koristilo.

al nema veze, ocito u tome uopce nije bila bit, nego je dijete samo povezalo dvije stvari na svoj nacin, jer kod zivotinja igracki nema penisa, a ima repic, a kod ljudi nema repica.

ja u svakom slucaju ne bi rekla da je to penis, a niti piso, ja bi rekla pisa, i tako i govorim svojem djetetu za sad, npr. kad ga presvlacim kazem cija je to mala guza, cija je to mala pisa itd...

pa me mm upozorio da nikad muskarcu ne kazem da mu je pisa mala  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

> Npr. naša draga lampa Grin je u stvari svjetiljka i trebala bi mu govoriti "Upalio si svjetlo." Kaleb POJMA NEMA što je svjetlo jer govorimo lampa.


uf...mali upad sa OT
L. je bas sa lampicama/lampom/svjetlom/svjetiljkama zbunjena pa zove "titi" ("ok, "titi" puno toga znaci, bitan je naglasak...  :Grin:  ) jer ne znam vise kak da to zovem.... mozda je najbolje onako kako inace zovemo.
ajd, bar smo izbacili "zizu"  :Grin:

----------


## summer

Meni su isto penis/vagina/vulva nekako strani nazivi, ne koristim ih, osim ako treba kod doktora - srecom, ne treba  :Grin:  pa ih ne koristim ni u razgovoru s djetetom. Prvo smo pisu zvali pisa, pa ga on nije nikako zvao, pa smo ga prekrstili u pipi i tim nazivom je odusevljen. Cim se skine gol, hvata se dolje i vice PIPI!    :Smile:  

Luna, i ja 'saram' sa razlicitim nazivima stvari - zasad primjecujem da ih dobro kuzi.

----------


## aries24

pa ako smo mi uspjeli naučiti sve te izraze, onda će i oni

ja mu govorim pišo, a nekad mu znam reći pišo-penis, a on uporno ponavlja pišo-tenis i ispravlja me
meni je to zabavno i ne želim mu tupiti da zapamti penis kad će to ionako jednom skužiti

----------


## apricot

> pa ako smo mi uspjeli naučiti sve te izraze, onda će i oni


ma jesmo mi njih naučili (zlo i naopako, ako sam naučila što je hiperbilirubinemija, naučit će i moje dijte što je penis), ali ih očito nismo prihvatili čim djeci govorimo piša/koka/pikica/pipica/pimpek/pišo/pišulinac/pišonja...

a nozi kažemo - noga, i ruci - ruka  :/

----------


## LeaB

> ali ih očito nismo prihvatili čim djeci govorimo piša/koka/pikica/pipica/pimpek/pišo/pišulinac/pišonja...
> 
> a nozi kažemo - noga, i ruci - ruka  :/


Bravo Apri! S ovim se potpuno slažem. Na jedmom sam topicu bila neshvaćena kad rekoh isto.

Nego kad mo tu, kaže meni Mia neki dan:
Mama, Sara je rekla da je pišuljica prosto, a Mateo je rekao da je nema ne bi mogla piškiti, nije prosto.

To je dječarac od 5 godina kojem kažem BRAVO!

----------


## a zakaj

ja mislim da moja curka ne zna ni sto znaci rijec 'dojka', sto je uopce ne ometa pri dojenju   :Wink:  
mi kajkavci smo toliko navikli koristiti umanjenice, pogotovo u razgovoru s djecom, da penis/vagina/dojka definitivno ne zvuce dobro.

u nasoj obitelji ljudi nemaju straznjice, penise, vagine i dojke, pa i trbuhe jedva da imaju.
Zato imaju guze, pisonje, pisice, cicice, busice... i kakaju drekece!

----------


## Ancica

Poznavanje znanstvenih izraza kao sto su penis, mosnje, testisi, vulva, vagina, uretra, anus, ...), naglasavam "poznavanje", ne nuzno i svakodnevna uporaba istih izraza, je vazno kada razgovaramo s djecom o nasem tijelu, njegovim funkcijama, u znanstvenom kontekstu. Uporaba takvih izraza postavlja nas mentalno u "znanstveni sklop misli" i omogucava nam da razgovaramo o "neugodnim stvarima" a da se ne sramimo, da pricamo o interesantnim stvarima umjesto o "bljak" stvarima. Sto nas potice da o tim stvarima uopce razgovaramo (a ne da se samo smijuljimo jer je dijete penis nazvalo repicem).

A ne moram objasnjavati zasto je vazno da se s djecom od najmanjih nogu razgovara o njihovom tijelu, ukljucujuci i reproduktivne organe. Istrazivanja su pokazala da djeca koja su na cisto sa znanstvenom stranom reproduktivne znanosti i poznaju svoje tijelo, cak i od najmanjih nogu pod manjim su rizikom napastvovanja od strane pedofila.

Osim toga, uporaba tih izraza omogucuje nam da djeca uce o svom tijelu na pravilan nacin. Puno je jednostavnije objasniti fiziologiju spolnih/reproduktivnih organa kada koristis tocne, znanstvene izraze. Ja si nemrem zamislit kak bih objasnila, a da je priblizno istini, kako djeca nastaju, a da koristim samo izraze tipa koka/pisa/pindjur/pimpac. Te izraze u nasoj familiji koristimo ponekad, u zafrkanciji ili usputno (operi/obrisi pisu), al u globalu ne.

----------


## a zakaj

mi o reprodukciji u znanstvenom smislu nikad nismo puno pricali, i zapravo vrlo malo na poticaj djeteta. (u znanstvenom smislu, puno su ga vise zanimale zivotinje i prirodne pojave nego ljudi)
vise sam ja inicirala neke razgovore, jer mi se cinilo da je vec vrijeme. Osnovne funkcije i svrhu pojedinih organa dijete je naucilo i uz koristenje nasih uobicajenih izraza, ne vidim zasto bi koristenje takvih rijeci, koje su nama zaista svakodnevne, trebalo izazivati sram, smijuljenje ili nelagodu. Ne moram se postaviti strogo znanstveno i navuci bijelu kutu da bih mogla razgovarati o seksualnosti. ali jasno mi je da netko moze na to gledati drukcije i da mu pase drukcija metoda.

----------


## Ancica

Vidis, valjda se tu razlikujemo. Ja pak mislim da bi dijete od sedam godina trebalo imati znanje o osnovama reprodukcije i fiziononomiji spolovila ( u znanstvenom smislu) kako ne bi bilo podlozno gluparijama kojih ce se naslusati od svojih vrsnjaka, da ne spominjem muljaze koje potencijalno moze cuti od onih koji nemaju ciste namjere.

----------


## BusyBee

Ancice, potpis.  :Smile:

----------


## donna

> ne NISMO!   nego smo se valjali od smijeha jedno vrijeme ...pa rekli tata NEMA repić ..ali penis nismo spominjali
> jednostavno nismo toliko ozbiljni da ostanemo ravnodušni i ne smijati se na ono što je rekla i kako je to povezala...


eto danas je opet to ponovila nakon što je vidjela tatu ispod tuša  :Embarassed:   ali ovaj put sam joj rekla da to NIJE repić nego tatin PIŠO...  :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

Mi smo danas ova pitanja imali na tapeti i ja se fakat ne vidim kak bih mogla joj odgovorit na pitanje koje je postavila a da nismo do sada dosle do odredenog stupnja vokabulara u ovom podrucju.

A pitanje je bilo: mama, a na sto se misli kada cure, a nekad i decki, vele "seksi, seksi" i onako mrdaju tijelom (pokazujuci mi kak mrda torsom i guzom)?

----------


## summer

Uopce ne razumijem zasto se ista stvar ne bi mogla objasniti koristeci izraz piso umjesto penis, guza umjesto straznjica i da ne crtam dalje.

Ali zato se s ovim slazem:  




> Uporaba takvih izraza postavlja nas mentalno u "znanstveni sklop misli" i omogucava nam da razgovaramo o "neugodnim stvarima" a da se ne sramimo, da pricamo o interesantnim stvarima umjesto o "bljak" stvarima.

----------


## kailash

> Vidis, valjda se tu razlikujemo. Ja pak mislim da bi dijete od sedam godina trebalo imati znanje o osnovama reprodukcije i fiziononomiji spolovila ( u znanstvenom smislu) kako ne bi bilo podlozno gluparijama kojih ce se naslusati od svojih vrsnjaka, da ne spominjem muljaze koje potencijalno moze cuti od onih koji nemaju ciste namjere.


ovo potpisujem. stručnjaci tvrde da interes za seksualnost počinje vrlo rano i da je bolje da je roditelj edukator, nego da "žmiri" i pokušava početi djelovati npr. u pubertetu kad je dijete već formiralo puno toga pod utjecajem medija i okoline.

----------


## seni

> A pitanje je bilo: mama, a na sto se misli kada cure, a nekad i decki, vele "seksi, seksi" i onako mrdaju tijelom (pokazujuci mi kak mrda torsom i guzom)?


jako mi se svida tvoj pristup, ancice.
kako si joj odgovorila?

----------


## mamasch

Ajmo malo napraviti razliku među djecom koju spominjemo   :Grin:  
Vidim da miješamo nazive kojima učimo/učite djecu od 2-3 godine i djecu od 6-7 godina. 
Mislim da je piša/pišonja/guza/cice primjerenije za moju djecu od penis/vagina itd. Doći će vrijeme i za to, kad porastu. 
No sigurno ću dijete ispraviti ako ikad kaže da je tatina piša/penis REPIĆ jer i dijete od dvije godine zna otprilike što je to i tko ga zapravo ima.

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A pitanje je bilo: mama, a na sto se misli kada cure, a nekad i decki, vele "seksi, seksi" i onako mrdaju tijelom (pokazujuci mi kak mrda torsom i guzom)?
> 
> 
> jako mi se svida tvoj pristup, ancice.
> kako si joj odgovorila?


Prvo sam morala (opet) objasnjavat sto je seks (skuzila sam da je jako bitno o ovim stvarima, kao i svim drugima, bitno cesto razgovarati jer sto god da ti reklao, zapamte neke stvari, druge zaborave) kako bih bila sigurna da ce skuzit na sto mislim u objasnjenju pojma "seksi". 

U tom kontekstu sam rekla da je priroda napravila da seks bude ugodna stvar jer nas je htjela potaknuti da radimo djecu i tako osiguramo da ljudi ne izumru. Kako je seks ugodan, ljudi vole imati seks bez obzira jel zele imati djecu ili ne. Zato odrasli puno govore o seksu i zato vidimo puno seksualnih scena na televiziji, u novinama i sl. S druge strane, ljudi koji zele imati seks ili zele da drugi ljudi s njima zele imati seks rade odreden "ples" kojim se zele uciniti atraktivnim. Isto se desava u drugim dijelovima ove nase prirode, medu zivotinjama, pa i u odredenom smislu i s biljkama.

Taj "ples" ukljucuje odreden stil oblacenja, pokrete tijela koji oponasaju odredene pokrete tijekom samog seksa i sl.

Znaci, kad ljudi "vele seksi, seksi i onako mrdaju tijelom", oni "plesu taj ples".

Al sam iskoristila i priliku za uvuc u razgovor i seksualno ponasanje pop i televizijskih zvijezda kojima je izlozena a koje su jos uvijek djeca, objasnivsi da mnoga djeca gledaju na odrasle kao nesto sto oni zele sto brze postati (kako bi mogli raditi ovo ili ono sto odrasli smiju, a djeca ne smiju) i zele sto prije odrasti. Kako je seks odrasla stvar, odnosno ono sto bi trebalo biti rezervirano samo za odrasle, oni misle da ako se ponasaju "seksi" da ce ih to i uciniti odraslima.

Petra je rekla da ona ne zeli odrasti, da je njoj bas lijepo biti dijete i zeli biti dijete sto dulje moguce. I rekla je da ona ne zeli da drugi zele imati seks s njom dok je dijete pa se nece seksi ponasati. Al je pitala jel moze imati seks kad ce imati 18 godina odnosno biti odrasla.

Pricale smo jos malo o tome koliko dugo mozemo biti djeca, pa sam nacrtala dva reda od osam crtica koje su predstavljale prosjecni zivot u desetljecima. Zaokruzila sam prve dvije i rekla da nam je priroda dala ovoliko da budemo djeca, ostalo je rezervirano za nas odrasli zivot. Ali ako se vec s deset godina pocnemo ponasati kao odrasli, onda nam ostaje samo jedna crtica od tih osam za uzivati u djetinjstvu. To joj je isto bilo upecatljivo i rekla je da bi ona definitivno htjela prvi red crtica, ne onaj drugi  8)

----------


## bobaibeba

Meni je glupo kad Grga negdje skroz ozbiljan nešto priča o svom pišonji,ne znam kako ga pere ili sl. a onda se nađemo među  nekim konzervama a oni onda krepavaju od smijeha  a on siroče gleda pa kaj sam sad rekao?
Jer mi normalno razgovaramo o pišonji kao i o ruci ili trbici.

----------


## zrinka

ancice   :Heart:

----------


## summer

Joj ancice, ja cu tebe dovesti da pricas s djecom kad pocnu osjetljiva pitanja. Svaka cast na domisljatosti i priblizavanju teme djeci, a da nije opet djetinjasto i povrsno, naprotiv   :Love:

----------


## Katarinćica

Pozdrav svima na forumu.Razgoličavanje pred djecom! Molim vas koliko je to pametno da ti djete uđe pod tuš ili u kadu. Pa ionako na ovom svijetu ima i previše nemorala. Što današnja djeca i mogu naučiti o ponašanju, ako roditelji prvi potiću takve stvari, molim bez uvrede, ali to na djete od npr. 5.god ne djeluje normalno. Roditelji nebi smijeli šetati goli pred djecom. Možda je moje mišljenje odviše konzervativno!?

----------


## ms. ivy

pomoglo bi da nam objasniš što podrazumijevaš pod nemoralom   :Wink:

----------


## domy

Za sad se ne skrivamo, kupaonska i druga vrata su uvijek otvorena. Ali sad je on još mali, vidječemo što će se dešavati sa vremenom. 
Meni je to normalno i htjela bi da i on tako misli.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Ne presetavamo se goli pred djetetom, niti cemo to ciniti. Ako uleti u kupaonicu i vidi nekoga od nas golog, nije smak svijeta niti cemo od tga raditi dramu.

----------


## pikula

> Pricale smo jos malo o tome koliko dugo mozemo biti djeca, pa sam nacrtala dva reda od osam crtica koje su predstavljale prosjecni zivot u desetljecima. Zaokruzila sam prve dvije i rekla da nam je priroda dala ovoliko da budemo djeca, ostalo je rezervirano za nas odrasli zivot. Ali ako se vec s deset godina pocnemo ponasati kao odrasli, onda nam ostaje samo jedna crtica od tih osam za uzivati u djetinjstvu. To joj je isto bilo upecatljivo i rekla je da bi ona definitivno htjela prvi red crtica, ne onaj drugi  8)


Ovo mi je  fenomenalno, svaka čast Anči. Nisam istomišljenik u svim djelovima topica, ali jednostavnost, iskrenost, posvećenost...   :Love:  
Ja sam upoznala klince sa "službenim" nazivljem paralelnom s nazivima od milja - slažem se 100 posto-  mi tepamo, ali u razgovoru s vršnjacima, nastavnicima morat će imati  neki kompetentniji vokabular od pišo-mišo. Što se tiče nudizma po doma, mi smo bili opušteni - u smislu onih istrčavanja na plač ili zaboravljeni veš - dok se oni nisu počeli sramiti, onda smo ih podržali i mi se sad sramimo   :Grin:  . Iskreno meni je to došlo u pravom trenutku glede postepenog razdvajanja od totalne simbioze nakon i volim "svoje" kutke za presvlačenje, vrijeme za tuširanje i sl. Dianica je čak tražila kabinu za presvlačenje jer je tu furt gomila malih susjeda  frendova od Do (6-9g) koji se kikoću kad se ona presvlači, a ona se isto furt presvlači pa sad ima zavjesicu sa špiglom i vješalicom u sobi- "kao pravi dućan"  :Laughing:  .
kako je Didi još dugo natezala cice poslije Dominikove srameče faze  vidjela sam kako ga to smeta, te i on bi, a opet već naslućuje neke druge  svoje faze, baš je bio nemiran od toga - bilo mi je drago da se konačno mogu zakopčati do grla i da mi je skidanje ekskluzivni late nite program, a ne stalno na akciji   :Wink:   Ja mislim da je sram prva faza anticipiranja spolnih osjećaja i da je dobro da se o tome opušteno i smisleno  razgovara, ali i da se zna gdje i kad je čemu mjesto i vrijeme. Kao i u svim granicama, jasnoća je pola zdravlja.

----------


## icyoh

> Za sad se ne skrivamo, kupaonska i druga vrata su uvijek otvorena.


ovako i mi jer je L još beba. No, sasvim sigurno ne planiram biti gola pred njim dok napuni npr. 7godina. Ili 10. Meni osobno to nije normalno, no tko voli, neka mu.

----------


## majoslava

oj, zabavne li teme, steta sto ju prije ne ugledah...

mi smo vrlo otvoreni sto se tice tjelesnih funkcija i tijela opcenito, djeca skinu odjecu cim se vrate iz vrtica, i da, kuham kavu gola, he he (ok, mozda zzagrnem rucnik oko struka)...

moji su vec s 3 godine znali da mama ima svoje pelene, i jako ih zanima kad i mijenjam, nije im potrebno objasnjavati o menstruaciji buduci da vide na djelu i pitaju sto ih zanima i dobiju odgovore...

ja znam tocno koji roditelji imaju stidne dlake i koji nemaju, djeca u vrticu pricaju o tome i komentiraju kod kuce, he he

nemam potrebu nametati im stidnost, drustvo ce ih nauciti i pretjeranoj stidnosti, na zalost...

----------


## pikula

Morala sam ovo podjeliti s vama - glede službenog nazivlja. Do je jučer napravio "čovca" u skoro prirodnoj veličini - izrezao iz papira, nacrtao, obojao - pravog dečkića u majci i hlačama i onda je lijepo veliko napisao sve djelove tijela NOGE, RUKE itd, a na hlače  SPOLOVILO - sav ponosan je to zalijepio na  zid iznad svojeg kreveta. Mislim po ničemu se ta riječ ne izdvaja od ostalih osim po dužini i položaju. Do je rekao da nije htio napisati pimpić da ne bude nepristojno i ja sam ostala ozbiljna i rekla bravo, ali kad god uđem u sobu ovo "spolovilo"  mi tako upada u oči   :Laughing:   MM i ja umiremo od smjeha.  Preslatko.

----------


## emsica

iscitala sam dosta s ove teme, ali nisam naisla na odgovor na pitanje koje mene muci. mi imamo djecaka od 4,5 godine i ne pravimo neku frku oko golotinje. ne presetavamo se goli po kuci i ne forsiramo golotinju, ali se ni ne kljucamo u kupaoni i dok se presvlacimo. potrudim se da on sto manje ulazi dok smo u kupaoni, ali ga ne tjeram odmah vani ako me nesto dodje upitati, a cesto on mora nesto upitati. normalno, radoznalo dijete postavlja pitanja o pisi tj o razlikama, pogotovo mene. ja se trudim da to objasnim da moze shvatiti, da je zadovoljan odgovorom i da ne insistira vise na toj temi kasnije. on osjeti svaki put kad nesto izbjegavamo i onda ga to bas zaintrigira i ne odustaje. ja bih htjela povecati stupanj privatnosti, da se tako izrazim, a opet ne bih htjela da on to dozivi kao neku veliku promjenu. mislim da je sad vise u kontaktu s drugim ljudima i da treba polako uciti sta znaci intima. npr. da ne moze ulaziti tetkama u toalet i sl. 
zanima me dobna granica do koje vi smatrate (vi koje uopce imate taj otvoren stav prema golotinji) da je vrijeme za vecu privatnost, ako uopce mislite da takvo sto treba postojati.
meni vremenom postaje sve neprimjerenije da me sin vidi golu, upravo zbog tih njegovih pitanja. a opet mislim i da se neke elementarne stvari o ljudskom tijelu trebaju kod kuce nauciti, objasniti djetetu tako da shvati i da ima zdrav odnos prema tome.

----------


## XENA

Moja L ima 3ipol do nedavno nije pridodavala nikakav znaćaj mojoj ili golotinji MM (kada bi bili pod tušem na wc ili se presvlaćili) niti smo se mi skrivali od nje. Sada već polagano primjećuje to da mama ima grudi ko balone(njen izraz) što je meni ok. Mislim da kao i kod drugih stvari u odgoju tako i kod sexualnosti treba slijediti svoju intuiciju.Ona je još mala pa ćemo vidjeti kako će to ići ali generalno mislim da je ok da djete vidi mamu i tatu u prirodnom stanju. 
 uostalom što je sa onim amazonskim plemenima ili kojim već koji sa samo par listića(ili bez) žive cijeli svoj život

----------


## Eci

Mi nismo baš u strahu da nas djeca ne vide gole, ali ne sprešetavamo se goli po stanu. Prestali smo sa tim kada sam ja osjetila nelagodu da me djeca gledaju golu. Dobro cice gledaju često jer najmlađi još doji, ali to im je sasvim normalno. 
Trenutno sam u dilemi da li da zamolim sina (9) da se ne šeče gol pred sestrom (7). On još ne osječa nikakav sram i stalno mu je pimpek u rukama.  :Rolling Eyes:  Nedavno sam ih razdvojila pri kupanju (kupali su se zajedno u kadi) jer vidim da ga mala stalno zagledava. Ne znam ni sama kako da se postavim prema tome. Šta vi mislite?

----------


## Davor

Baš ništa. Ti određuješ pravila u svojem domu, a moja je stvar ako mislim da pretjeruješ s restrikcijama.

----------


## anna-y

Moji su roditelji bili vrlo tradicionalni s jedne strane, a s druge smo redovno ljeti bili nudisti i meni je oduvijek bilo sasvim normalno vidjeti ih gole, baš kao i druge ljude.
I ne mislim da sam zato odrasla u neku nenormalnu ili nemoralnu osobu. :/ 

Danas ja isto sa svojim malim (4) i kad me vidi golu, uopće ne obraća pažnju. Kako će rasti vjerojatno ću, više iz neke komocije, tražiti privatnost.
Sa svojim sestričnama (3 i 8 ) se zajedno kupa i vidim da ponekad jedan drugog promatraju, ali ne mislim da je to loše. Na najprirodniji način se upoznaju sa različitostima spolova. Isto tako vodimo razgovore o tjelesnim razlikama. Seks je ovim malima još totalno nejasan, pa im se to pokušava objasniti da ljudi u sebi imaju kuglice i kad se grla i ljube te kuglice se mogu spojiti i nastane beba. Za sad smo došli do toga.
Vremenom ćemo napredovati. Starija zna više, na način kako joj je mama objašnjavala, a naše trudnoće je detaljno pratila i kroz razne knjige i radovala se bebama.

Mislim da je najgore kad djece odrastaju okružena tabuima i devijacije se tada češće razviju.

----------


## kahna

Nemam pojma jesam li već pisala na ovoj temi   :Embarassed:  


ali....
pred Lukom se ne skrivano, dapače kupa se povremeno samnom.

Moji se nikada nisu skrivali, niti ja i brat, a sada i seka, pred njima.
Nudisti smo na moru kad smo sami (bez mm-a  :Grin: ).
Niti sad mi nije bed biti gola pred mamom ili tatom, kao niti pred sekom.
Brat se počeo skrivati sa nekih svojih 13, 14 godina i njega nekako ne mogu zamisliti da vidim golog,
jednostavno jer nismo u takvim kontaktima da bi to bilo 'svakodnevno' ili moguče.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Ancica, odličan pristup, super objašnjenja djeci  :Naklon:  

Drago mi je da sam naišla na ovu temu jer sam htjela nešto pitati.
Jasno mi je da svatko postupa kako misli da je najbolje u njegovoj obitelji i kako sam osjeća, vezano uz golotinju pred djecom, i u to se ne bih miješala.

No, pitam se postoji li u tome neko univerzalno "najbolje" ponašanje jer ne bih nikako htjela prijeći granicu koja će možda kasnije ostaviti negativne posljedice na emotivni i seksualni život djeteta u odrasloj dobi, koliko god u djetinjstvu djelovalo kao da je i njemu sve to "normalno".

Djetetu i ne može biti drugačije nego "normalno" ono što ga roditelj uči, i ponašanje koje nameće, sve dok ne počne "misliti svojom glavom".

Naime, prije par dana, psihologinja Gordana Buljan Flander je u jednoj emisiji, (a o tomu piše i u svojoj knjizi) vrlo jasno rekla da 

"struka  (pokušat ću što točnije citirati) ne podržava preslobodno seksualno ponašanje roditelja pred djecom i izlaganje djece golotinji jer oni jednostavno nisu emotivno za to zreli, i koliko god oni to kao djeca dobro prihvaćali, kasnije im u životu  može uzrokovati smetnje".

S  njom su se složili i ostali prisutni stručnjaci, navodeći konkretne primjere da majka, npr.  ne bi nikako smjela spavati u istom krevetu s muškim djetetom starijim od 8 godina, (jer je baš to upitala jedna samohrana majka koja stalno spava sa svojim sinom). 

Naglasili su da pritom ne misle na povremeno spavanje, dolaske noću tu i tamo ili igranje ujutro, ali da djecu treba lišiti svojih pretjeranih "sloboda" i "prirodnosti",  nekog svog liberalizma,

budući da  psiholozima i teraputima kasnije, u odrasloj dobi, dolaze mladi ljudi koji im se žale da im se zapravo gadilo gledati gole roditelje, ali to tada kao djeca nisu iskazivali, da im je smetala velika intimnost s mamom (ne ona bolesna, ali očito malo pretjerana) pa neki od njih čak ne uspijevaju ostvariti normalnu vezu itd.

Malo sam ostala paf slušajući taj "glas struke" jer  ne bih htjela ugroziti bilo što u budućnosti svoje djece u ime neke prirorede, slobode ili nudizma.

Moji su roditelji bili vrlo konzervativni po tom pitanju, to mi je donijelo samo malo neznanja  i zakočenosti u početku seksualnog života, kasnije je sve to nestalo i nemam baš nikakve traume, dapače...

Sa svojom djecom pričam otvoreno, nisu mi neugodni nikakvi tzv. tabui, jednom smo bili s njima i na nudističkoj plaži, no mislim da neću više ići, ne bih htjela da dijete jednog dana zaključi da mu je to zapravo bilo mučno i gadljivo, neka sami odluče kad odrastu paše li im ili ne...

Zanima me  kako se ponašanje vaših roditelja odrazilo na vas ili nekoga koga poznajeta, biste li voljeli da su vaši roditelji bili više ili manje konzervativni/slobodni?      

Što mislite o stavu struke koji sam navela?

----------


## makita

Prije sam-ko tinejdžer i još malo starija jako cijenila mišljenje struke. 
Sada sve češće naiđem da je ovo ili ono samo jedan od trendova u nekoj struci pa me pomalo strah dati im svoje povjerenje :/ 
mišljenja psihologa su mi se često učinila u zaddnje vrijeme daleko  od stvarnoga života...i nakako ko da su utemeljena na jednom dijelu populacije.
Vezano za ovo konkretno ne znam što bih rekla, malo mi je dalo mislit...al mi se čini da smo mi ko bića za psihologe još uvijek prekomplicirani  :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:   :/

----------


## pikula

> Zanima me  kako se ponašanje vaših roditelja odrazilo na vas ili nekoga koga poznajeta, biste li voljeli da su vaši roditelji bili više ili manje konzervativni/slobodni?      
> 
> Što mislite o stavu struke koji sam navela?


Voljela bih da s u bili više konzervativni.
Slažem se sa strukom i još malo preko.
Oko 4 godine se lagano javlja urođeni stid i 8 je gornja granica.
Plemene u Amazoni, a i mnogi drugi kulturološki golaći imaju tako strogu hijerarhiju, obrede inicijacije ili isključivanja da je ta sloboda itekako kontrolirana. Što se dogodi kad se plemenski okviri razbiju možeš  najjasnije vidjeti  u Africi.

----------


## makita

> Nena-Jabuka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zanima me  kako se ponašanje vaših roditelja odrazilo na vas ili nekoga koga poznajeta, biste li voljeli da su vaši roditelji bili više ili manje konzervativni/slobodni?      
> 
> Što mislite o stavu struke koji sam navela?
> 
> 
> Voljela bih da s u bili više konzervativni.
> ...


? Ne znam, daj napiši  :Smile:

----------


## Davor

Vjerojatno je mislila na sidu i slične spolno prenosive probleme, ali imam velikih poteškoća povezati temu topica sa seksualnim ponašanjem. Osobito u našim ne-plemenskim uvjetima.

----------


## kahna

Nena-Jabuka
od kad znam za sebe znam i za gole roditelje (da se tako izrazim)
nisu se goli prešetavali po kući, ali nisu se niti skrivali.

Nikada o tome nisam posebno razmišljala, a još manje da mi se gadilo ili smetalo.
I sada kad s odmakom razmišljam i pokušam prizvati u sjećanje djetinjstvo - ne nemam nekih trauma vezano uz to.

----------


## meda

ja na to gledam nekako u stilu 'nevolja nikad ne dolazi sama od sebe' 

tesko mogu povjerovati da samo zbog golotinje djeca mogu imati smetnje kasnije, smetnje imaju zbog kompletnog odnosa s roditeljem, golotinja je samo jedan aspekt tog odnosa i tesko ju je promatrati izolirano

ako se djetetu nesto gadilo do stupnja da mu izazove teze smetnje kasnije, onda je pitanje na koji je nacin ono to izrazilo u konkretnoj situaciji ili opcenito u ponasanju, a roditelj je na to mozda neprimjereno reagirao, zanemario, forsirao i dalje svoje ponasanje unatoc djetetovu negodovanju itd.

a bolesna prisnost s djetetom ne mora biti obavezno seksualnog karaktera, i ako bi cak i maknuli vanjske manifestacije te pretjerane prisnosti ona bi i dalje negdje morala izaci van i ispoljila bi se na neki drugi nacin. 

mislim da je golotinja sama po sebi neutralna, jel se neko skriva od djeteta ili ne ne govori puno. vazan je kontekst i odnos roditelja i djeteta. kao i kod vecine drugih stvari uostalom.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Nena-Jabuka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zanima me  kako se ponašanje vaših roditelja odrazilo na vas ili nekoga koga poznajeta, biste li voljeli da su vaši roditelji bili više ili manje konzervativni/slobodni?      
> 
> Što mislite o stavu struke koji sam navela?
> 
> 
> Voljela bih da s u bili više konzervativni.
> ...


Vidiš, to je ono što je mene zabrinulo. Iskreno, nisam očekivala da će takav biti "stav struke", oni su mi u današnje doba po svemu drugome djelovali progresivnije, osobito glede spolnog odgoja, homoseksulanosti itd., pitam se zašto su ovdje tako tradicionalni, je li možda realnost pokazala da su roditeli u želji da se sami "oslobode" pretjerali u toj opuštenosti s djecom. 
Isto kao što sad ide i kontra prepopustljivom odgoju jer se pokazalo da su djeca zbog toga dezorijentirana, ne znam...
No, evo, kod kahne sve pet, maksimalna prirodnost i svima dobro...
*
pikula*, je li ovo što si ti napisala samo tvoj osobni stav ili ...

----------


## cvijeta73

> ja na to gledam nekako u stilu 'nevolja nikad ne dolazi sama od sebe' 
> 
> tesko mogu povjerovati da samo zbog golotinje djeca mogu imati smetnje kasnije, smetnje imaju zbog kompletnog odnosa s roditeljem, golotinja je samo jedan aspekt tog odnosa i tesko ju je promatrati izolirano
> 
> ako se djetetu nesto gadilo do stupnja da mu izazove teze smetnje kasnije, onda je pitanje na koji je nacin ono to izrazilo u konkretnoj situaciji ili opcenito u ponasanju, a roditelj je na to mozda neprimjereno reagirao, zanemario, forsirao i dalje svoje ponasanje unatoc djetetovu negodovanju itd.
> 
> a bolesna prisnost s djetetom ne mora biti obavezno seksualnog karaktera, i ako bi cak i maknuli vanjske manifestacije te pretjerane prisnosti ona bi i dalje negdje morala izaci van i ispoljila bi se na neki drugi nacin. 
> 
> mislim da je golotinja sama po sebi neutralna, jel se neko skriva od djeteta ili ne ne govori puno. vazan je kontekst i odnos roditelja i djeteta. kao i kod vecine drugih stvari uostalom.


ja isto ovako mislim.
i imam osmogodišnjaka koji ne voli spavati sam.
i te teorije mi idu na živce.   :Grin:  

a slažem se s nepodržavanjem preslobodnog seksualnog ponašanja roditelja pred djecom.
jedino što gola mama i tata u kadi, za mene nema ama baš ništa seksualnog u sebi.:/

----------


## Lili75

ovaj topic me stvarno pošteno nasmijao, kako smo samo svi različiti!!!

Ovako ja imam potpuno prirodan odnos prema svome tijelu, volim ga, nemam srama, volim se prešetavat gola po kući, kao dijete sam ljeti stalno skidala gaće, čim bi mi ih navukli ja dole   :Laughing:  . Mamu sam naravno viđala golu,ali tatu ne, moram priznat da mi je drago zbog toga, nisam imala potrebu vidjet kako izgleda tatin pišo. Htjela sam ja al danas mi je jako drago što ne znam kako on točno izgleda.
Starci su često uz šalu pričali o sexu, što je često u mom kraju, i zapravo dosta liberalni bili, kad sad malo bolje promislim.

Bila sam jako radoznala, puno sam pitala, odgovarali su na moja brojna pitanja,ali se sjećam jasno kao dan kako sam se ja osjećala kad sam prvi put vidjela golog muškarca na divljoj, nudisitičkoj plaži (mi se kupali obučeni). 

Nisam imala brata,samo seku, ni bratiće, tako da mi je to bilo prvi put u životu uživo - meni je to bilo fuj,fuj (al fakat je frajeru bio ružan, neki kvrgav,ljubičast stvarno bljaki, sorry na slikovitosti,al ružniji u životu a ni na TV-u nisam vidjela).

Ja sam se te "aždaje" tako prepala osim što sam u nju buljila ko blesava pa mi je mama rekla da baš ne buuuljim   :Laughing:  

S druge strane moja seka odgajana na isti način, uvijek se sramila i skrivala kad se oblačila. *Hoću reći da nije sve do odgoja i okruženja nego i do nečije osobnosti.*Ja sam uvijek bila gola,a ona obučena a dogojena u istim uvjetima.

Kad sam odrasla meni je bilo normalno kupat se gola,ona nije nikada.Jednostavno sam sama otkrila da mi tako odgovara i da se osjećam bolje u moru kad nemam krpice.

MM je suprotnost, sramežljivi je što se tiče golotinje, on kao diejte nije dao gaće sa sebe   :Laughing:  , stalno ih je navlačio, u kući je gol isključivo dok je u kupaonici ili prije,tijekom i nakon keksanja,i naravno ne kupa se ljeti gol u moru.  :Wink:  

Zaključak svega je, po mom mišljenju, da stvarno ne treba pretjerivati, meni je normalno da naša L. mene vidi golu,al znam da MM ne bi bilo ugodno da ga ona gleda golog (to govorim kad poraste a ne sad kad je beba). Sjećam se ko jučer da kad sam bila mala da mi je bilo drago što ne znam kakav je tatin pišo(već vidim kako ga u svojoj maloj glavici analiziram do u besvijest),tata je bio tata,a mama, seka i ja cure i mi smo bile međusobno gole.To mi je nekako prirodno. Jer kad dođe pubertet ionako se počnu po glavi vrtiti raznorazne čudnovate ideje vezane uz seksualnost i to čak bližnjih(bar je tako bilo meni),tako da...se slažem s ovim stručnim mišljenjem znanstvenika.

dijete će samo prirodno doći do toga jel želi biti golo na javnim mjestima, pred ukućanima, al da treba usadit djeci jedan zdrav,prirodan odnos prema vlastitim tijelu, to mislim da stvarno treba.

----------


## malena beba

ja se ne skrivam pred djecom kad se npr. presvlacim ali s druge strane ne bi se kupala s njima gola, nekako me to ne privlaci  :/ 
kad se mm kupao s njima obavezno je bio u mudantama, dakle i on dijeli taj stav.
a ni djeca mi bas ne hodaju gola okolo, kupace su obavezne   :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

E da imali smo kućne prijatelje koju su se sa dvije kćeri uvijek kupali goli u kadi čak i kad su bile u pubertetu (meni je to stvarno   :Rolling Eyes:  ), i naravno ljeti na moru.

Meni je bilo izrazito neugodno (iako uopće nisam sramežljiva) kad bi mi njihov tata znao reći ,a tman mi krenule rasti cice, da nosim li ja sisobran?   :Rolling Eyes:  baš mi je bio neki neugodan osjećaj u meni kad bi on to tako pitao i komentirao.

Čovjek nije bio nikakav perverznjak (koliko znam),ali odrasli nekad stvarno pretjeraju i podcjenjuju osjećaje djece,ja ne znam definirat kako sam se tada osjećala ,al sjećam se ko da je bilo jučer da je bilo nekako neugodno, mučno, tak nekak...

----------


## Lili75

ovo što je navela Nena u mišljenju stručnjaka,potpisala bih crveni dio:

"struka ne podržava preslobodno seksualno ponašanje roditelja pred djecom i izlaganje djece golotinji jer oni jednostavno nisu emotivno za to zreli, i koliko god oni to kao djeca dobro prihvaćali, kasnije im u životu može uzrokovati smetnje".

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Joj, Lily, jesam se nasmijala na ovaj tvoj dojam s plaže  :Laughing:  , 

mislim, meni to parče muškog tijela ni dandanas nema neku ljepotu, ako ćemo to tako gledati, ali budući da se s njim susrećem u posebnim okolnostima, onda ga gledam drugačijim očima i doživljavam na drugačji način, naravno, 
što kao dijete nisam,

što opet dovodi do onoga o zrelosti, emotivnoj i svakoj drugoj,

koju djeca još ne dosegnu.

----------


## Lili75

> Joj, Lily, jesam se nasmijala na ovaj tvoj dojam s plaže  , 
> 
> mislim, meni to parče muškog tijela ni dandanas nema neku ljepotu, ako ćemo to tako gledati, ali budući da se s njim susrećem u posebnim okolnostima, onda ga gledam drugačijim očima i doživljavam na drugačji način, naravno, 
> što kao dijete nisam,
> 
> što opet dovodi do onoga o zrelosti, emotivnoj i svakoj drugoj,
> 
> koju djeca još ne dosegnu.


NenaJabuka,
upravo tako od riječi do riječi. Vidiš kako mi je taj nemili dojam bio jak da ga se sjećam do u detalje   :Laughing:  

a što je, je i meni je nekako ljepša naša stvar ha,ha,...bez uvrede za muški spol.

----------


## flower

> ostali prisutni stručnjaci


 gledala sam emisiju i koliko se sjecam s njom se slozila voditeljica  i odmah uvalila i pricu o zajednickom spavanju majke i sina...meni se cijeli taj kontekst razgovora nije svidjao i to uvaljivanje svega i svacega po istu kapu.
zajednicko spavanje ne mora imati ni naznake seksualnosti, a i moze (u emisiji su odmah dodali i dio o tome da majka radi zamjenu sina/muza), golotinja je ok i moze biti totalno aseksualna (kao i sto se seks. zlostavljanje  moze desavati dok smo zakopcani do grla).
meni fali kontekst dogadjanja, prica, odnosi, brdo toga...da bi znala reci jel to neprimjerno ili nije.

ono sto znam (a i to je stav struke) je da granice postavljamo sami i prvo sebi, ako je meni neugodno da se kupam s njom jer ona svako malo zeli maziti moje cice onda joj ja to kazem i objasnim da ne zelim da mi to radi, pa se prestanem kupati u istoj kadi s njom, ako mm osjeti nelagodu dok se presvlaci pred njom onda se pocne presvlaciti u sobi kad ona nije prisutna, ako ona zatrazi da ide sama u garderodbu kad ide na bazen s mm-om on to postuje, kao sto i postujemo da sama brise guzu, ide sama na wc i uredno joj kucamo na vrata sobe kad ulazimo (posljedicno i ona nama kuca kad dolazi kod nas, pa makar to bilo u 2 u noci kad ima potrebu uvaliti nam se u krevet)

i zanimljivo je da ona sad ima 7,5 god. i da nam se ovaj zaokret upravo sad desio kad i struka (tko je on? ja vise volim flanderica- ime i prezime) kaze.
mislim da je najbolji savjet - onaj vec izlizan - pratite sebe i svoje dijete, kad primjetite da mu nesto smeta, prihvatite to...

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> ostali prisutni stručnjaci
> 			
> 		
> 
>  gledala sam emisiju i koliko se sjecam s njom se slozila voditeljica  i odmah uvalila i pricu o zajednickom spavanju majke i sina...
> 
> 
> mislim da je najbolji savjet - onaj vec izlizan - pratite sebe i svoje dijete, kad primjetite da mu nesto smeta, prihvatite to...


S Buljan-Flander se složio i prisutni psihoterapeut, al' kako ga ne znam inače, nisam mu ni ime ubrala, no baš je on spomenuo probleme u odrasloj dobi, nemogućnost postizanja zdravog odnosa itd. kod onih koji su njemu dolazili, a gospođa iz udruge samo je klimala glavom na navode "...struka o tome ima nedvosmisleno stajalište....".

Isto sam stajalište pročitala i u knjizi Hercigonja-Flander "Odgajam li dobro svoje dijete" i nisam fulala u točnom prenošenju onoga što preporučuju, prvo, jer me tema zanima, a drugo, 
recimo da imam profesionalnu deformaciju točnog prenošenja rečenoga.

Druga je priča slažemo li se mi s tim ili ne.

*Lili*, sitnim slovcima nešto napisati na "ženskom" forumu jednako je i kao da napisano označiš fluorescentnim svjetlom, 
i najćoravija baba, s najvećom dioptrijom, potrudit će se pročitati što piše.  :Laughing:  
I,naravno,slažem se s tobom, a i velik dio muških bi se sigurno složio.  :Razz:

----------


## Maslačkica

> i uredno joj kucamo na vrata sobe kad ulazimo (posljedicno i ona nama kuca kad dolazi kod nas, pa makar to bilo u 2 u noci kad ima potrebu uvaliti nam se u krevet)


Nije baš direktno vezano za temu, ali me zanima na koji način postupate nakon kucanja? Da li vam je praksa da čekate da onaj drugi kaže "da?" ili kuc-kuc i ulazite bez dozvole?

----------


## linolina

Ja smatram da sam liberano odgojena-a nikad nisam vidjela roditelje gole, odnosno, ne sjećam se (ajde mamu u rublju, to ne računam), 
 i nadam se da neću, da će se moći brinuti o sebi do smrti i sačuvati svoju intimu. 
Štoviše, mojim roditeljima nakon puberteta nismo ulazili u sobu bez kucanja-ni oni nama (bar dok smo mi bili u sobi, ako su nas špijunirali, ne znam  :Wink:  )
Uvijek, a pogotovo otkad sam u braku, sam smatrala da su cool jer imaju svoga posla tamo iza vrata (ne mislilim nužno na seks). 
Brat (velika razlika) me je zamolio da ne hodam više u donjem rublju po stanu, ne sjećam se koje dobi, mislim da je krenuo u školu. Naravno da sam to počela poštovati.
Prijateljica me je jednom davno napala kako smo "patrijarhalni" zbog toga jer se ne sunčamo u toplesu na kvartovskoj plaži. A, opet, kad sam imala ginekoloških problema-.-bez ustezanja smo raspravljali o tome svi u obitelji, nikad mi nije ni bilo previše neugodno otići u ginekologa, štoviše, roditelji su me otpratili sa 18. Ona pak i danas ima neki čudan odnos s roditeljima, pogotovo s ocem..previše tabu tema, ni upola toliko povjerenja, a voli primjećivati i kategorizirati ljude po tome koliko su liberalni itd. (Zato sam alergična na takve opaske, priznajem)

----------


## donna

i dalje nas naša   kći vidi gole i ne vidimo nikakav problem u tome...niti ona komentira išta niti pokazuje pažnju na to što je tata gol prošao :/

----------


## Pooh

Ja ne vjerujem da golo tijelo samo po sebi moze ostaviti neke posljedice.


Mama se pred nama nije skrivala, kad smo bili mali smo se znali i okupati zajedno. Mi smo ju kao sapunali i sl. u igri i nije nam palo na pamet da bi to, pa cak i taj dodir bilo perverzan ili krivi. Mislim da bi za nas bilo puno gore da je ona izregirala kao da smo napravili nesto krivo. Mi smo samo bili mali i isli sapunati nasu mamu - tako je to bilo u mojoj glavi.
I nemam nikakvih problema s granicama danas.

Ono sto mi je ostalo u sjecanju kao neugodno je, kad smo se braco (17 mjeseci mladi do mene) i ja u dobi od cca 8-10 godina sjetili da se idemo okupati zajedno kao kad smo bili mali, kako bi se igrali sa igrackicama u vodi, a mama i tata su se onako malo pogledali, pokusali njezno nesto reci, no nisu nas nista uvjeravali i forsali. Otisli smo i kupali se, ali mi je do danas ostalo to kao da to sto smo mi zeljeli nije bilo dobro, primjereno i da se tako "velika" djeca razlicitih spolova ne bi trebala kupati zajedno. Nis nam to direktno rekli, lai nisu ni trebali - klinci sve kuze. A mi nismo imali nikakve perverzne ideje - samo igru u glavi!



Kad smo se poceli sramiti, u kupaonu nam vise nije nitko ulazio. 
Nakon srednje me je opet prestalo biti stam da me mama vidi golu ili da ja vidim nju i tako ce valjda i ostati.

Nemam nikakve traume, cak ni od cica svoje prabake  :Smile: )) koja se isto nije skrivala pred nama kad bi prije spavanja skidala grudnjak. Opet cudniji nam je bio pradjed koji je ispanicario kad mu je braco uletio u wc  :Rolling Eyes:  .

Mi se pred klincima ne skrivamo. Ne namjeravam raditi neku frku oko toga, kad pokazu sram to cu postovati (ili ako meni postane nelagodno kako ce oni rasti). Za sad mislim da je ovako bolje. Mama se kupa gola i u tome nema bas nista cudno i to sto vide je za njih po mom misljenju tijelo, a ne seksualni objekt (ok ima malo prehrambenih artikala   :Laughing:  ), barem u ovoj dobi - iako ne znam u kojij dobi bi uopce tijelo mame trebalo postati seksualni objekt? Ja nekako mislim da si djeca ako su zdravo odgajana bez problema odrede tu granicu.

A imam prijateljice koji cijeli zivot normalno hodaju gole pred mamom i tatom i oni pred njima i nikome nije nista cudno (nisu nudisti, vec ono, doma oko tusiranja, presvlacenja ili na terasi za suncanje po ljeti) i sve stima. Nikakve traume. 
Meni bi bilo cudno da mi se tata presetava gol ili ja pred njim, no da smo to tako radili vjerovatno bi mi bilo narmalno kao i njima.

----------


## pikula

niš nije neutralno, a pogotovo golotinja. Sve nečemu služi pa je tako i oblikovano.  i da pobudi i da realizira. 8)  
8 godina je gornja granica jer već u predpubertetu dijete može doživljavati prva svjesna spolna pobuđivanja i ona se mogu sasvim slučajno dogoditi i u kontaktu s bliskim srodnikom. Sigruno neće biti ništa strašno do jednog slučajnog doživljaja, ali ako se radi o pravilu  :/ 
S obzirom da dijete ne može predvidjeti svoje nagonske reakcije na roditeljima je da kreiraju okružje u kojem su takve situacije svedene na nužni minimum - neke zdravstvene situcije i naravno da nećete zauvijek ostati u kadi ako ste zaboravili šlafruk i smočili ručnik   :Razz: .
mislim da nije stvar u tome da djeca nikad po cijenu života ne vide roditelje gole nego da roditelj predvidi vrijeme u kojem se budi osjećaj srama oko 4 godine i poštuje ga i zatim u predpubertetu polako širi  razmk između  svojeg i djetetovog prostora intime.
Kao i na svakom području dijete mora samostalno ovladati i stidom i postepenim buđenjem spolnih osjećaja.
Gađenje je u psihijatriji poznato i dobro obrađeno kao obrana - blokada prema ponašanjima koje našoj vrsti nisu produktivne ili su čak potencijalno bolesne odnosno destruktivne - blokada incestnog ponašanja je jedna od tih. Zato često mamama užasno smrdi veš/znoj sinova u pubertetu i počnu im kupovati čarobne deziće, ali to tako mora biti i to je ok. Njihovi hormoni i feromoni i nisu zato da bi mirišali mami.
Ako se taj potrebni razmak stalno narušuje djetetov sponi nagon može skrenuti od pune pobude suprotnim spolom prema raznim odstupanjima u intenzitetu ili smjeru.

----------


## pikula

Za razliku od suvremenih grura koji vas pokušavaju ozdraviti od osjećaja gađenja većina psihijatara i stručnjaka (usprkos kojekavim lobijima koji proguraju kojekakve zakonske promjene i školske programe) se još uvijek slaže da vam je u biološkom smislu upravo gađenje dobar kompas što je dobro za vas. Dakel potiskivati ili rušiti stid i gađenje navikavanjem jednako je loše kao i ne slušati svoju savijest.

----------


## kli_kli

> Za razliku od suvremenih grura koji vas pokušavaju ozdraviti od osjećaja gađenja većina psihijatara i stručnjaka (usprkos kojekavim lobijima koji proguraju kojekakve zakonske promjene i školske programe) se još uvijek slaže da vam je u biološkom smislu upravo gađenje dobar kompas što je dobro za vas. Dakel potiskivati ili rušiti stid i gađenje navikavanjem jednako je loše kao i ne slušati svoju savijest.


Vidis, ja bih se s ovim slozila, zbog vlastitog primera. Meni se vise nista ne gadi, nemam nikakve zahteve, prohteve, tolerancija mi je na maximumu - ne osecam se ljudski!

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> pikula prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Za razliku od suvremenih grura koji vas pokušavaju ozdraviti od osjećaja gađenja većina psihijatara i stručnjaka (usprkos kojekavim lobijima koji proguraju kojekakve zakonske promjene i školske programe) se još uvijek slaže da vam je u biološkom smislu upravo gađenje dobar kompas što je dobro za vas. Dakel potiskivati ili rušiti stid i gađenje navikavanjem jednako je loše kao i ne slušati svoju savijest.
> 
> 
> vidis, ja bih se s ovim slozila, zbog vlastitog primera. Meni se vise nista ne gadi, nemam nikakve zahteve, prohteve, tolerancija mi je na maximumu - ne osecam se ljudski!


*kli-kli*, ako ti nije problem, bi li to mogla malo opširnije pojasniti, djeluje mi jako zanimljivo.

*pikula*, hvala ti na postu, to jako cijenim, drago mi je čuti kad subjektivno mišljenje ima i svoju dobro obrazloženu pozadinu, o kojoj itekako vrijedi porazmisliti.

----------


## pikula

Nena-jabuka   :Love:  nema na čemu,  ja sam brbljava. mene treba pohvaliti kad zadržim mišljenje za sebe    :Laughing:  
Naravno moje je mišljenje subjektivno i popabričeno od prof. psihijatra na faksu i zbrda zdola literature od modernih psihijatara do klasike freud, lacan itd

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Nena-jabuka   nema na čemu,  ja sam brbljava. mene treba pohvaliti kad zadržim mišljenje za sebe    
> Naravno moje je mišljenje subjektivno i popabričeno od prof. psihijatra na faksu i zbrda zdola literature od modernih psihijatara do klasike freud, lacan itd


Neka, ja volim brbljave, barem ovdje na forumu, od njih nešto i naučim...  
Dobro si ti to popabirčila, no ne mogu odoljeti da ne spomenem kako Freuda obavezno ignoriram kao išta relevantno...
Davnih dana sam se trudila pročitati nešto njegovo, eto, mislila sam, ipak moram pročitati,  da budem upućena, da ne formiram i iznosim stavove iz čista mira,
 i tako...još sam sve kako- tako probavila, i svijest i podsvijest, i snove, i  faze ovakve i onakve, i analne i oralne, i falus, i Edipa, ali, nikako, nikako, nikako mu ne mogu oprostiti  teoriju ženske "zavisti na penisu".

To je jedna od stvari koje su mi simbol svega patrijarhalnog, antifeminističkog, antiženskog, sve mi je to nerazumno i bezobrazno i podcjenjivački, a usput i beskrajno lažno, 

tako sam ja zabrijala u svojoj glavi  da sam sad, i ovdje, vidiš sva se zajapurila koliko me to živcira  :Embarassed:  .

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Pooh   :Laughing:   :Evil or Very Mad:  , koji prehrambeni artikli, čvarci?

----------


## pikula

ma je slažem se Freud je jedan sfrustrani luđak, ali je popisao i kategorizirao koješta, a i poslije se svi neš referiraju na njega pa je dobro znat o čemu to oni. Al da je fulo poantu za cijeli gol je  8)

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Pooh    , koji prehrambeni artikli, čvarci?


greškom je otišao ovaj ljuti, sorry

----------


## flower

> Nije baš direktno vezano za temu, ali me zanima na koji način postupate nakon kucanja?


 kucanje savladali, sad ucimo da se saceka odgovor.

----------


## Maslačkica

> Nije baš direktno vezano za temu, ali me zanima na koji način postupate nakon kucanja?
> 			
> 		
> 
>  kucanje savladali, sad ucimo da se saceka odgovor.


Mislila sam na vas, da li vi kada ulazite u njenu sobu čekate odgovor ili ulazite nakon kucanja  :Smile:

----------


## twin

Moji su starci prošetali goli ako su npr. trebali uzeti ručnik u hodniku. Imali smo jednu kupaonu tako da smo ujutro znali svi troje biti u njoj-jedan se tušira, jedan na wc-u, jedan pere zube. I to mi je sasvim normalno, nikakve traume nemam. Nisu me izlagali golotinji ali se nisu ni skrivali. Kupaonica se nikad nije zaključavala i nisu mi davali da se zaključavam jer tata ima epilepsiju. 
Danas je u mojoj kući isto. Tuširamo se, oblačimo, ne skrivamo se. Mia je znala biti znatiželjna, kao šta mama ima, šta tata ima, danas joj je normalno da mi imamo pikicu, tata pišu. 
Ja sam u izlascima i spavanjima kod frendica bez problema bila zajedno s nekom na wc-u, jedna piški druga se šminka. Bez problema smo si pokazivale cice. Bez srama. Isto tako sam se cijeli život bavila sportom pa smo u svim svlačionicama bile gole prije i poslije tuširanja. Tijelo je predivno i nemamo se čega sramiti ili se skrivati.

----------


## purple rain

mm nikad nije ispred naša dva sina bio gol... mene su vidjeli N puta... ne prešetavam namjerno gola ispred njih, ali ako slučajno upadnu i vide me golu ne radim od toga frku... 
manje više svi imamo iste dijelove - neko mercedes neko fićo ali osnovne postavke su svima iste.... i meni je sasvim normalno da djeca poznaju ljudsku anatomiju... to je među ostalim i razlog zašto su moji klinci bili upoznati s menstruacijoom prije curica svog uzrasta...

u posljednje vrijeme sam počela sa nekakvim upozorenjima kako nije ok upadati ljudima u WC dok se tuširaju.. ne zbog mog srama ispred njih, nego da ne bi mislili da je to ok raditi i kod drugih ljudi... zamisli idu prespavat kod frenda i mami mu uđu u wc dok je pod tušem... mislim da bi u mom mjestu žena dobila srčani udar...

a ovo što su cure spominjale kolektivno jutarnje korištenje wc-a - kod nas nema šanse da ga svi koristimo odvojeno - previše ujutro volimo spavat i tih pet minuta je jako važno...

----------


## flower

a, mislila si na nas  :Laughing:  
a sacekamo...pa kucamo ponovno ako kaze ne, pa vicemo razlog i najcesce onda kaze da - neki dan je napisala na vrata sobe - pravilo je vi kucate, ja kazem da ili ne uci. ali nekad ni ne kucamo, ako je pak to primjereno - tipa igramo se, ja izadjem pa se vratim...to samo u ovaj period kad se skida ili ako se duze vremena sama igra pa ne znamo sto radi i sl.
 :Grin:

----------


## Pooh

pikula - Ma sve pet, ali nije sve ni tako opasno (po mom misljenju) i crno i bijelo kako se danas prikazuje. Sve istrazivanja danas jesu, sutra nisu i sl. Ne osporavam ih, da me ne bi krivo shvatila. Volim procitati i cuti. Volim da mi se obrati paznja... Ali na kraju biram po svojoj intuiciji i na temelju vlastitog iskustva. 
Mislim da je danas od golog tijela napravljen preveliki problem i mislim da do incesta dolazi i u obiteljima di su svi zakopcani do grla. 

Sta da smo se odselili/rodili i zivimo u drustvu gdje je golo tijelo sasvim normalan dio svakodnevnice? 
Mene cijela stvar u principu previse ne brine. Pretpostavljam da ce nekoga od nas u jednoj fazi poceti biti sram i to planiram 101% postovati.




> Pooh    , koji prehrambeni artikli, čvarci?


Pa cice zeno   :Laughing:  !!!

----------


## Davor

> Sta da smo se odselili/rodili i zivimo u drustvu gdje je golo tijelo sasvim normalan dio svakodnevnice?


Ništa. Baš ništa. Ljudi slobodnih shvaćanja imaju veliki kapacitet za shvatiti čak i najkompliciranije među sobom. Možda bi im bili smiješni, ali na jedan vrlo relaksirani način.

----------


## Pooh

> Pooh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sta da smo se odselili/rodili i zivimo u drustvu gdje je golo tijelo sasvim normalan dio svakodnevnice?
> 
> 
> Ništa. Baš ništa. Ljudi slobodnih shvaćanja imaju veliki kapacitet za shvatiti čak i najkompliciranije među sobom. Možda bi im bili smiješni, ali na jedan vrlo relaksirani način.


Slazem se.

----------


## antik

kod nas je ovako:
Tuširamo se, oblačimo, ne skrivamo se. Dora (4 god) je znatiželjna, kao šta mama ima, šta tata ima....kad tatu vidi golog onda se smije njegovom kikaču i guzi...čak je u par navrata bila znatiželjna pa je htjela dotaknuti tatinog kikaća...to samo joj dozvolili....sad neki dan kad je vidjela tatinog kikača slala mu je puse...bilo nam je smiješno a li i pomalo neobično, čudno, da se tako izrazim.

----------


## sanja77

Eto ja sam nudist, MM nije pa onda sam na plaži samo u toplesu da mu je srce na mjestu. Pred malenim se ne skrivamo i nećemo se skrivati, ali i ne paradiramo goli po kući. Ovo sa kupanjem s roditeljim do puberteta mi je too much, nekako bez obzira što su moji roditelji i baka bili nudisti postojale su neke granice preko kojih se nikada nije prelazilo. Kad se ulazi  sobu kuca se, tušira se svako sam, teme o seksu se nisu potezale za ručkom. Mislim da djetetu može naštetiti samo prelaženje nekih granica, nisam stručnjak pa ne mogu sad tvrditi, ali meni bi bilo neugodno da me tata ispitivao da li nosim grudnjak i takve stvari. 
Sama golotinja mi se ne čini kao nešto što bi moglo naštetiti djetetu. Sjetila sam se kako je jedno dijete napisalo _ljubav je kad mama vidi tatu golog i ne misli da je to ružan prizor._ Djecu ne privlači goli roditelj, oni ne misle da je to nešto super ili nešto loše, njima je to jednostavno normalno. Bez obzira što su moji roditelji bili nudisti, ne znam to objasniti, ali nisam ih promatrala kao ni druge ljude na plaži, bilo mi je jednostavno normalno biti gol isto kako mi je bilo normalno biti obucen.

----------


## ani4

Mm je od pocetka gol pred klincima, ja bas i ne, nikada nisam bila obozavateljica golog presetavanja. Kada su bili manji puno puta su me u kupaoni vidjeli golu, ali u zadnje vrijeme, kako su malo veci, nekako se uvrijezilo pravilo da nema upadanja u kupaonu bez kucanja. Misici je bilo jako smijesno kada je vidjela pimpaca, bilo od tate, bilo od brace. Ponekad ih je i znala na brzinu potegnuti, ali sada ih vise ne dozivljava.
Decki isto hodaju goli, cak i pred bakom i dedom. 
Decki se uglavnom skupa tusiraju, tako da se jos ne zatvaraju u kupaonu. Ala kada pocnu, svi cemo to postivati i ne ulaziti bez kucanja i dozvole.
Mislim da to klincima u pubertetu pono znaci.

----------


## ***MARETA

mi se nikad nismo skrivali pred malim..
Uglavnom,on zna što imaju on i tata i što ima mama :Grin: 
Ali u zadnje vrijeme tu i tamo spomene da tata ima velikog pišu,nije mi to bed nego što ako to kaže u vrtiću? Oće li odgajatelji na to gledati normalno ili?

----------


## sanja77

> mi se nikad nismo skrivali pred malim..
> Uglavnom,on zna što imaju on i tata i što ima mama
> Ali u zadnje vrijeme tu i tamo spomene da tata ima velikog pišu,nije mi to bed nego što ako to kaže u vrtiću? Oće li odgajatelji na to gledati normalno ili?


Ma kakvi normalno, odma u zatvor!  :Laughing:

----------


## vlac

Mi se ne skrivamo pred svojim klincima. Najnormalnije se preoblačimo i tuširamo u njihovoj prisutnosti. Ne smata nam ako su klinci kraj nas dok se tuširamo. Klinci se znaju zavući u kupaonu i kad smo na wc i nitko od nas nema posebne reakcije. Curka je jedno vrijeme primjećivala kako tata ima velikog p... a braco malog al prošla je ta faza. I čudia se kad se braco rodio kako nema pipicu. U to vrijeme je i MM pitao dal je vrijeme da se "sakrije" - tj da se više ne pokazuje pred D. gol... Razgovor smo došli do zaključka da nema potrebe i da je golotinja normalna... da ne duljim. Nama ne smeta da smo goli pred djecom sve dok njima ne smeta. Jednog dana ako nam djeca pokažu da im je neugodno radi naše golotinje, poštivati ćemo njihove osjećaje i "pokriti se".
Kad sam živjela s roditeljima, svima nam je bilo normalno šetati u donjem rublju u kući. Mamu, mene i sestru nije smetalo ako smo upale jedna drugoj i dok smo bile skroz gole. 
Svi se mi razlikujemo i ne treba nekome gurati svoje mišljenje i tražiti da se prihvati.

----------


## ***MARETA

> Ma kakvi normalno, odma u zatvor!



danas jedna jako zbunjujuća situejšon. On je bio u stanu u gačicama,bila mu frendica od 4 god,htjela je da se maze i tako se oni grle na kauču...
On joj kaže da se skine :Shock: 
ona skinula majicu i nastavili se grliti..Tad sam mu vidjela pišu kako se izbočio kroz gačice,a nije mu se piškilo.
Jel to normalno za dvoipolgodišnjaka?

----------


## pikula

Njegova reakcija je normalna fiziološki, ali situacija i igra je neprimjerena. Roditelji tako male djece bi trebali usmjeravati igre sa nepriličnog ponašanja na konstruktivnu i kreativnu igru uz kratko objašnjenje primjereno dobi. Jednako kako biste rekli ne smijemo se tući i nije lijepo udarati prijatelja čim igra krene u tom smjeru, normalno je i poželjno reći ne igramo se goli s prijateljima i pokazati kako se prijateljski zagrli i da pusa u obraz i zatim preusmjeriti pažnju na neku zanimljivu aktivnost. Na žalost ovakvih (ne)zgoda ima  svakim danom sve više jer  su i vrlo mala djeca izložena izrazito erotiziranom sadržaju i u dnevnom tv programu i upijaju kao spužve kako se zgodne tete i stričeki "igraju", a mnoga djeca i navečer s roditeljima gledaju otvorene erotske scene i vide kako je roditeljima to fora i  ne treba puno da povežu fiziološku ugodu s osjećajem važnosti u društvu.  U principu liječnici upozaravaju da se obrati pozornost kod veće razlike u godinama, mislim da ovo 4 i 2 godine nije to, ali  liječnici kaću da treba biti  oprezan kad se te "igre" ili "maženja" odvijaju na način da je jedno dijete starije i u mogućnosti manipulirati mlađim da pređe vlastite granice srama i neugode.

----------


## tajchi73

> mi se nikad nismo skrivali pred malim..
> Uglavnom,on zna što imaju on i tata i što ima mama
> *Ali u zadnje vrijeme tu i tamo spomene da tata ima velikog pišu,*nije mi to bed nego što ako to kaže u vrtiću? Oće li odgajatelji na to gledati normalno ili?


 
mog je zanimalo kada će njemu narasti veliki kao tati  :Laughing:  ( a mm se čak niti ne prešetava gol pred njima, jedva podnese kad mu ulete u kupaonu )

----------


## meda

> Njegova reakcija je normalna fiziološki, ali situacija i igra je neprimjerena. Roditelji tako male djece bi trebali usmjeravati igre sa nepriličnog ponašanja na konstruktivnu i kreativnu igru uz kratko objašnjenje primjereno dobi. Jednako kako biste rekli ne smijemo se tući i nije lijepo udarati prijatelja čim igra krene u tom smjeru, normalno je i poželjno reći ne igramo se goli s prijateljima i pokazati kako se prijateljski zagrli i da pusa u obraz i zatim preusmjeriti pažnju na neku zanimljivu aktivnost. .


slazem se s ovim. i da dodam, da to sto se ne skrivamo pred djecom nikako ne znaci da neke granice intimnosti ne postoje. postoje dijelovi tijela koji se ne diraju ni mami ni tati ni drugima, koji se ponekad pokazuju poznatima i nepoznatima ovisno o kontekstu, bilo zbog pranja i presvlacenja, bilo zbog lijecenja i slicno, u ostalim situacijama se to ne radi.

----------

